# Part of my Collection .



## SilentDeviL

Sub Adult Popa






L4 green Ghost molting to L5











My beautiful only green Polyspilota aeruginosa











L5 Ghost chilling











My second Hierodula majuscula ooth hatched but only got around 50-60 some turning L2 ..






My Crazy Cero After Laying an Ooth ... Took down the big pray ....






That's yet for now takes forever to upload these pic lol ...


----------



## agent A

Nice

It's spelled popa though


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Nice
> 
> It's spelled popa though


 lol thx i always thought is Papa ....


----------



## lancaster1313

Nice thread! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## GhostYeahX

the Green Ghost just looks so beautiful!!


----------



## mantid_mike

nice pics and collection! is that creo eating a dubia roach in the last pic?


----------



## SilentDeviL

mantid_mike said:


> nice pics and collection! is that creo eating a dubia roach in the last pic?


 ya lol


----------



## aNisip

Nice collection!  I like your setups a lot, nice job


----------



## Reptiliatus

Nice stuff my man. I've noticed Shayda's L4 Phyllocrania is exhibiting some green colouration and one of mine is too. I can't wait for them to molt to L5!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update more Pic's

My Double Shield Laid a Huge Ooth











Mating my second pair Marble






Mating my First Pair Blue Flash











H.Majc with L1 H.B on her head..






L7 H.Majc






Sub blue flash






Green Marble laid huge Ooth






my L5 Female Ghost Group .






Thanks for watching will update more as things happen .


----------



## hierodula

Awesome! the H.B is H. Bipapilla right?


----------



## aNisip

That's a huge ooth! And awesome pictures again!  ....for a second in that ghost group, I thought those lighter ghost were D dessicata...I was like "that is very bold ." ^-^ Nice setups Albert and mantids...

-Andrew


----------



## SilentDeviL

hierodula said:


> Awesome! the H.B is H. Bipapilla right?


 Ya 


AndrewNisip said:


> That's a huge ooth! And awesome pictures again!  ....for a second in that ghost group, I thought those lighter ghost were D dessicata...I was like "that is very bold ." ^-^ Nice setups Albert and mantids...
> 
> -Andrew


Thx Andrew will keep updating this Post when new things happens,


----------



## ismart

Fantastic pics!


----------



## Malakyoma

Amazing  I can't wait until I have ooths producing. Seems so exciting


----------



## Mime454

Is the marbled ooth fertilized?


----------



## SilentDeviL

Mime454 said:


> Is the marbled ooth fertilized?








sure why not =.=" I mated her 2 time before she laid this Ooth .... she laid after 1 week from first time mating ... so i think is good .


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update More Pic's... OMG photobucket so easy to use .... makes uploading Pis's so easy ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Some More ...Pic's


----------



## hierodula

Love the patterning on the adult blue flash dude!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Double shields look great!


----------



## MantidLord

Show off &lt;_&lt; Just kidding, :tt2: fantastic pics! And awesome collection. Love the Indo double shield


----------



## SilentDeviL

More Update new Babies Hatched ... this week .







* Kongobatha diademata*




More

* Kongobatha diademata Snake mantis .....*






* Hierodula membranacea*






* Hierodula membranacea*






* Hierodula membranacea*

That's yet for now will update once more action happens, still 5 species ooth not hatch out yet lol ... keep them coming lol ........


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

*Kongobatha diademata I want * :wub: 

*Lol, i love your collection man!*


----------



## aNisip

At it again, awesome pics!  For a second I thought that lighter african blue flash was a Jade mantis... ^-^ love ur mantids! Great job Albert!


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> *Kongobatha diademata I want * :wub:
> 
> *Lol, i love your collection man!*


 Wont be a problem for trades if i can breed this species give me some time 


AndrewNisip said:


> At it again, awesome pics!  For a second I thought that lighter african blue flash was a Jade mantis... ^-^ love ur mantids! Great job Albert!


 Thanks for watching Andrew Will keep up dating this Post when things happens with my mantis.


----------



## SilentDeviL

More Updates....




More

*Hierodula Majuscula Sub Adult Female Isn't she big ???*






*Hierodula Majuscula Sub Adult .. First dinner after molt *






*Hierodula Majuscula Sub Adult .. First dinner after molt *






Cero.P laying Ooth .


----------



## ismart

That poor roach getting eaten arse first. :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

ismart said:


> That poor roach getting eaten arse first. :lol:


 lmao all i can say is Oh Ya....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Few More updates...






*Hierodula majuscula L3 Red*






*Hierodula multispina Dual Weiding 2 Crix....*






RIP to my male Cero.P not sure why he died ... is only 1 week to adult and others are fine..... kinda suck didn't have a chance to mate yet..






Now is time to dry him up ....


----------



## agent A

nice! save me a few creo ooths :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> nice! save me a few creo ooths :lol:


 Oka Alex


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> Oka Alex


yay!! these guys breed more prolifically than most others so ur gonna want to offload a lot of ooths


----------



## lancaster1313

ismart said:


> That poor roach getting eaten arse first. :lol:


That was the first thing that I thought upon viewing those photos.


----------



## hierodula

Awesome majusculas! Why are they called snake mantids (Kongobatha sp.)


----------



## Malakyoma

hierodula said:


> Awesome majusculas! Why are they called snake mantids (Kongobatha sp.)


this is why they're called snake mantids:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_dj4TzTH2wDk/TPn7W3WKQjI/AAAAAAAABiU/CYbbeeUODko/s1600/kongobatha%2Bdia.jpg


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> this is why they're called snake mantids:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot...gobatha+dia.jpg


 lol agentA knows his shxt.. haha


----------



## SilentDeviL

Little more update .. another species hatched today lol *Taumantis sigiana lol Busy week .... 3 species hatched this week lol ... *





















Ghost L5











My Son holding 3 little Ghost,











Trying to mate her again before she laids her 2nd Ooth ,haha not sure why the male opened wing =.="


----------



## gripen

He was just readying his escape  Wouldn't you?


----------



## SilentDeviL

gripen said:


> He was just readying his escape  Wouldn't you?


 =.=" not before intercourse lol .. ...


----------



## gripen

LOL


----------



## Malakyoma

So snake mantis, Hierodula membranacea, and now Taumantis all hatched in one week. Thats a busy week lol  I love the pics.


----------



## agent A

i only have 2 ooths i want to hatch

stagmo calis!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update Nov 25.....







still hatching out on 2nd day ...






Looks like i got Over 100+ lol nice hatch ...






My only left Double shield Male is 3mth Old i can tell his dieing ..was ganna feed it to my Female so it doesn't go to wast .... and the male jumped on again lol ... this is the 6th time mated ...











One of my *Hierodula multispina has 2 color lol kinda cool .. the color is still have ssame after 3 days from molt i guess it will stay ..*


























Thx for watching ~~~!!!


----------



## happy1892

Thank you for these pictures! I had a male Chinese Mantis that opened his wings like your marble mantis.


----------



## Malakyoma

Taumantis STILL hatching? Thats cool. I'm impressed. Of course the species I really like hatched out 25 and Taumantis hatches 100+


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update Nov 26th... too many thing happens each day with Mantis lol keeping the same amount of mantis like me is not fun lol ... So busy Everyday there is 1-2 specie need to mate lol ...






Here is her before i took her out to mate .... looks like she not happy...






I got this 2nd hand tank for $50 ... and ganna set it up for mating..... My mating room ..











Success ~~~!!! mated her 2 times before she laids i think she close to laid ooth any time now .. She's 3 weeks old close to 4.











Took my Snake mantis *Kongobatha diademata *out and ya they are so small lol....





















Thanks for watching ...


----------



## Malakyoma

Thats a bigger tank than I thought from the pic you sent me lol. Great find for $50. I cant believe how small the snake mantids are.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> Thats a bigger tank than I thought from the pic you sent me lol. Great find for $50. I cant believe how small the snake mantids are.


Ya this one is bigger then the 12x12x12 ZooMed i have for mating i believe the new tank is 24x20x24. ... i got too many species turning to adult and i have 6-8 female per species ... so ..... i'll be busy doing a lot mating I'm pretty sure next mth or 2 I'll be starting to mate *Hierodula majuscula and **Popa spurca crassa **haha....*...


----------



## twolfe

Congrats on all of your ooths hatching. That's a lot of babies to feed!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Congrats on all of your ooths hatching. That's a lot of babies to feed!


 Thanks Tammy  Ya is a busy mth for me but i like the challenge of trying new species. The next Australia specie i'll be getting soon is Garden Mantis (*Orthodera ministralis*)


----------



## SilentDeviL

Nov 27 updates ....






Adult Female Popa..





















Trying to mate the pair Multispina .....but i was too busy feeding other smaller mantis forgot about him woke up this morning he was in pieces,,,, lol lucky i got 8 males 6 females so left so it wont be a problem ...











RIP It was a good run for my last male mated 5 times with this only female i got and he did not go to wast gens will pass on .....


----------



## agent A

looks like he got the job done though B) 

be sure to save me creo and popa ooths


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> looks like he got the job done though B)
> 
> be sure to save me creo and popa ooths


 I already have 2 Cero Ooth ... I got 8 Females ...lol and mated 7 2-3times each ... i more female to go Molted on Nov 10th ... then I'll be set Cero Factory will start to produce lol ..... 8 Female = around 50 Ooth .......... or More I only counted each can laid 6 ... i think they can go 6-10 ....Crazy ... If i send them all out just my postage will be over $200 ...... I think i need to start to sell some to get my postage $ back....Other then just trading ... I produce way too much Ooth per species....


----------



## Malakyoma

Thats a lot of creos


----------



## happy1892

SilentDeviL said:


> I already have 2 Cero Ooth ... I got 8 Females ...lol and mated 7 2-3times each ... i more female to go Molted on Nov 10th ... then I'll be set Cero Factory will start to produce lol ..... 8 Female = around 50 Ooth .......... or More I only counted each can laid 6 ... i think they can go 6-10 ....Crazy ... If i send them all out just my postage will be over $200 ...... I think i need to start to sell some to get my postage $ back....Other then just trading ... I produce way too much Ooth per species....


Hey, you seem to be doing pretty well with them! Ha! It is my dream to have more mantids than I can handle (I am kind of joking  ). Congrats


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> Hey, you seem to be doing pretty well with them! Ha! It is my dream to have more mantids than I can handle (I am kind of joking  ). Congrats


 lol is not fun.. takes 2-3 hr a day just feeding cleaning mating... and i lose 12 lb doing it lol ... if u count in numbers i think i have over 500 mantis ATM and close to 100 is adults of Mix Species lol ... 250 is from L1-L4 150 from L5-L7Sub adults.... Just *Hierodula majuscula *alone i have 80's .... 30x L7 to Sub adult 50x L2 to L3 lol .... and i still have 4 species ooth under incubation has not hatch yet lol ... and more Ooth is on it way to me .. So ... I'm pretty sure by Christmas I'll have over 1000 mantis lol ........


----------



## Malakyoma

Lol if you need I'll be happy to take some off your hands


----------



## happy1892

SilentDeviL said:


> lol is not fun.. takes 2-3 hr a day just feeding cleaning mating... and i lose 12 lb doing it lol ... if u count in numbers i think i have over 500 mantis ATM and close to 100 is adults of Mix Species lol ... 250 is from L1-L4 150 from L5-L7Sub adults.... Just *Hierodula majuscula *alone i have 80's .... 30x L7 to Sub adult 50x L2 to L3 lol .... and i still have 4 species ooth under incubation has not hatch yet lol ... and more Ooth is on it way to me .. So ... I'm pretty sure by Christmas I'll have over 1000 mantis lol ........


This actually made me laugh! (And i lose 12 lb doing it) No offence? Do you keep them all in one room (sorry if you already said that here, I did not read everything on this topic)?


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> This actually made me laugh! (And i lose 12 lb doing it) No offence? Do you keep them all in one room (sorry if you already said that here, I did not read everything on this topic)?


All the little guys and adult females and Incubation Ooth are in my computer room with 4 desktop PC so is warmer, all adult males are in living room so they wont smell the female smell.. ya lots work lol ....


----------



## agent A

well i really must say that even though there are only like 4 or 5 canadian members here, they r really doing well, you and repitalius and malak have many more mantises than many US keepers and you guys are a little more restricted due to the regulations and weather outside in Canada

bravo :clap: 

you really have made due with what you have


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> well i really must say that even though there are only like 4 or 5 canadian members here, they r really doing well, you and repitalius and malak have many more mantises than many US keepers and you guys are a little more restricted due to the regulations and weather outside in Canada
> 
> bravo :clap:
> 
> you really have made due with what you have


 Thank Alex  I'll keep pounding the rock hard ...from the (Toronto Rapters) lol FOr now must the species repitalius and malak got i can say 90% is from me , they are trying to find species i don;t have so we can trade in the future  .


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> Thank Alex  I'll keep pounding the rock hard ...from the (Toronto Rapters) lol	FOr now must the species repitalius and malak got i can say 90% is from me , they are trying to find species i don;t have so we can trade in the future  .


Yeah so if anyone has cool species ooths you're looking to get rid of message me :lol:


----------



## sally

Holy mantids!!


----------



## Reptiliatus

lol


----------



## RocknessMonster

the baby ghosts are too cute!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update Dec 1 .... Oh ya Archimantis latistyla starting to hatch and mated 4th pair Polyspilota aeruginosa stupid Heirodula multispina wont mate..... ~~~!!! and some other Pic..




















































Thanks for watching .~!


----------



## lancaster1313

I had trouble breeding my second generation of_ H. multispina_. The males would damage the females if they attempted to mate at all. &lt;_&lt; I got 2 good oothecae out of them, but it was very frustrating.

I will be trying to breed the species again in a few weeks. I hope it goes better than last time.


----------



## agent A

Yeah multispina r hard to mate

Have u tried physically placing him on her? That helps a lot sometimes


----------



## SilentDeviL

I let them go do there thing in the big tank ... but the wont do it ... and i lost 1 male ,.. i guess i need to go back the the wooden stick method female front male behind...


----------



## agent A

Im telling u ive never had them mate unless i pick up the male by the thorax and place him on her back, he will then instictively connect and mate


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Im telling u ive never had them mate unless i pick up the male by the thorax and place him on her back, he will then instictively connect and mate


Thx Alex I'll give it a try ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 6th Update ...

Stupid *Hierodula multispina* Still wont mate ..... I don't even want to wast my time anymore .. lol but kinda suck i got 8 pairs lol I'll change another female ...

P.W. Oh ya hatched lol ... and green Marble Laid her 2nd Huge Ooth ..
















P.W.'s oh ya ..... Finally got my hands on them ...











Thanks for watching ...


----------



## Malakyoma

Whats the final count on the wahlbergii?


----------



## CoolMantid

You have soooooo many! I only have 3 species at this time. My wallbergiis never made it. Gorgeous species. I WANT MORE H MAJUSCULA!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> Whats the final count on the wahlbergii?


Hard to count when they moving around ... but i think is more then 20 is like 25 .



Hertarem45 said:


> You have soooooo many! I only have 3 species at this time. My wallbergiis never made it. Gorgeous species. I WANT MORE H MAJUSCULA!


Ya is not fun keeping them all . I'll be a H.Majuscula Ooth Producing factory very soon 6 Female Sub adult already and 6 Pre-sub . All i hope is 6 50% make it to adult then i'll be good . I have heard Sub Adult Female have high chance miss molt .... Due to too heavy and drop during final molt.


----------



## SilentDeviL

I am starting to Love my Phone lol After i got the Upgrade I could take shots like this.....with my Samsung Galaxy S3 ..... this is what I got...





Wide Angle + Macro Lens + Case Photo Kit Set for Samsung Galaxy S3 Siii i9300

From Hong Kong
Returns: Accepted within 14 days

Buy It Now
C $15.78
Free shipping *Time left:* *Time left:* 21d 1h

The Shots.... For my PW. L1


























here is a test Video with the Marco Lens .. for S3.

http://s1337.beta.photobucket.com/user/silentdevils/media/Mantis%20Collection/20121208_005447.mp4.html


----------



## Mvalenz

Awesome pics with your phone.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Mvalenz said:


> Awesome pics with your phone.


Thanks I was shocked the Quality improved with the little macro lens help a lot for close range shots....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 9th Update Blue Flash laid a nice size Ooth .. and 1 more Adult blue flash male Molted and is a nice big 9cm biggest one i have so far from 5 males ..


----------



## CoolMantid

Thats one big ooth!!! You have so many species! How do you have time for that?!?!?!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Hertarem45 said:


> Thats one big ooth!!! You have so many species! How do you have time for that?!?!?!


Every other day .. I need 2-3hr just to clean and feed them all ... I can say i have around 400-500 Mantis ATM ... around 100 is Adults of different species ... 300-400 L1-L4 ...of different species ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 13th Update .... Got my first Adult H.Majusca


























She huge.. biggest mantis i has so far 11cm...











Thanks for watching ,


----------



## hierodula

Wow! i hop my female moults all right... she mismolted last shed, and she is bent wierd...


----------



## SilentDeviL

I was told due to the large size and heavy ... Final molt is scary ... 50% drop off mis molt for females ... not 100% sure if is true but the test will begin soon .. i still got 9 sub adult females let see how many makes it to Adults..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 15th Update woke up and saw this lol .... what a great early Christmas gift 2nd P.W. Ooth Hatched lol ..................


----------



## hierodula

YAY!!!! wallie babies!


----------



## CoolMantid

YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 17th finally see 1 L2 PW....































Thanks for watching ~~~!!!


----------



## CoolMantid

Nice pics!!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 18th Update Woke up and saw this Surprise ~~~!!!
















Give her a Super for a nice looking Ooth .


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 19th .. a good Day woke up saw my Double shield Pnigomantis medioconstricta started to Hatch .. not much came out at first hope more will be out later on the day ...
















lol i think is starting ,.. haha











and my green Marble owning a roach,,, lol











Blue flash feeding time .






Thanks for watching ~!


----------



## aNisip

Nice job Albert with ALL your mantids!  my adult fem majuscla that molted to adult abt a week ago is that exact same size as yours...

And I just got all three lens (the same ones u got ) from photohojo, I was told photojojo is better quality, and they'll be here before chrimas!  one question, I know abt the adhesive metal ring, then the lenses attach magnetically, but is the ring hard to adhese to the phone?


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> Nice job Albert with ALL your mantids!  my adult fem majuscla that molted to adult abt a week ago is that exact same size as yours...
> 
> And I just got all three lens (the same ones u got ) from photohojo, I was told photojojo is better quality, and they'll be here before chrimas!  one question, I know abt the adhesive metal ring, then the lenses attach magnetically, but is the ring hard to adhese to the phone?


Hi Andrew I didn't get the lens .. My lens is screw on , on the case it came with . i don't use magnetic rings ones . Cause i didn't want to attach anything directly on my phone so i picked one that has a case with it .


----------



## aNisip

Okay then, nvm


----------



## bobericc

Great thread keep us updated man seems like you got your work cut out lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

bobericc said:


> Great thread keep us updated man seems like you got your work cut out lol


What do you mean ?? I don't get it ... ( seems like you got your work cut out )


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> What do you mean ?? I don't get it ... ( seems like you got your work cut out )


Lots of work ahead of you with so many mantids. like you said it takes 2 hours to feed them lol.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update Dec 21 my first Hierodula majuscula male just molted ... Perfect timing .. The female is 1 week older then him so by the time shes 1 mth old the male is 3weeks thats the best time for mating this species hope i can have success in Breeding this species.


----------



## agent A

U actually want male majs to be 4-5 weeks old for breeding


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> U actually want male majs to be 4-5 weeks old for breeding


That's not what the original Breeder from Australia told me .. Female 1mth Male 3week is the best time for breeding for Hierodula majuscula.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 22nd Hierodula majuscula Male all dried up Ready for some Pic's


----------



## Malakyoma

The wings are pretty


----------



## lancaster1313

Congratulations for a beautiful adult male! :flowers: 

I hope that he will be more keen on mating than some of those stubborn _Hierodula multispina_ males.


----------



## CoolMantid

I can see mantid forum in the background  

Gorgeous wings!!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

likebugs said:


> Congratulations for a beautiful adult male! :flowers:
> 
> I hope that he will be more keen on mating than some of those stubborn _Hierodula multispina_ males.


Ya I hate Muilispina lol ... haha ..


----------



## aNisip

Hey Albert, Whenever I take out my majs to hold and feed, they are very skittish. Are yours very skittish too? (And anybody else who has majs) ....for being an adult mantis, I've never seen one run so fast up my arm onto my face


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> Hey Albert, Whenever I take out my majs to hold and feed, they are very skittish. Are yours very skittish too? (And anybody else who has majs) ....for being an adult mantis, I've never seen one run so fast up my arm onto my face


They look pretty solid to me Andrew...

Dec 23rd I woke up last night at 3:00am .... just to take a look . i knew on of the female will molt .. and saw her on the ground .... i and i can tell she just came out still all soft ... I quickly put her back on the lid lucky she got her 4 leg back and even her wing .... but i was unable to save her 2 front arm .


----------



## agent A

Whos in the background? Your mantis slave? :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Whos in the background? Your mantis slave? :lol:


That's my 11yr old Son lol .. his picking out the mealwarm beetles .. .


----------



## Malakyoma

AndrewNisip said:


> Hey Albert, Whenever I take out my majs to hold and feed, they are very skittish. Are yours very skittish too? (And anybody else who has majs) ....for being an adult mantis, I've never seen one run so fast up my arm onto my face


My L6 babies are absolutely terrified of me Andrew. Can't believe it. They run so fast too, I reach some fingers into their cup to take them out to feed or transfer to a new cup and they run all the way up my arm before I can do anything


----------



## SilentDeviL

OMG is crazy they all felt like Molting today .. 3 Hierodula majuscula female molted in same day ... When they dry up i'll see if i can take a shop Size Difference .


----------



## agent A

I have another orchid abt to become L6 and a ghost is abt to molt to adult


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> I have another orchid abt to become L6 and a ghost is abt to molt to adult


good Luck Alex hope ur Orchid grow success to adult and wish you able to mate them so you can share it to me


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> good Luck Alex hope ur Orchid grow success to adult and wish you able to mate them so you can share it to me


Me too and i hope the grammar police get back from xmas break soon lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Me too and i hope the grammar police get back from xmas break soon lol


Lol .. do u mean me (=.=)"


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 24th Scary morning ...... looks like she was gonna Mismolt shes so big her head almost hit the bottom of 2liter container i was worried but the last pic show she made it to the top and was a success ..


----------



## Malakyoma

2L? I must be overdoing it a little lol. I keep my big species in 10-20 L. Much too large for my griffins right now, but they outgrew their previous home so I put them in there to stay until adult.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> 2L? I must be overdoing it a little lol. I keep my big species in 10-20 L. Much too large for my griffins right now, but they outgrew their previous home so I put them in there to stay until adult.


you can tell me about space when u have over 50 8cm plus adult mantis...and u ganna tell me you will have 20liter container for each adult.... lol 2liter is big enought for them to live in might not be big enough for them to run around but sure is oka size for.an adult....if i only have 1 mantis sure i.ll put.him in a nice 10gl tank.or even 20gl.....but not when u have so many adult . Is too early for u to feel what i.m doing .. u.ll understand after few month ..


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> you can tell me about space when u have over 50 8cm plus adult mantis...and u ganna tell me you will have 20liter container for each adult.... lol 2liter is big enought for them to live in might not be big enough for them to run around but sure is oka size for.an adult....if i only have 1 mantis sure i.ll put.him in a nice 10gl tank.or even 20gl.....but not when u have so many adult . Is too early for u to feel what i.m doing .. u.ll understand after few month ..


I lost my Popa because her needs weren't met. As long as I am able I'll give them more room than they need. Even if it means giving up my own space. I have 7 20L enclosures right now, I need to make 3 more for the remaining griffins, and when the majusculas get big enough I'll make them some too. All of my pets will get nothing but the best, as long as I can prevent something like what happened to Sudowoodo from happening again. If I ever am giving them just enough space to molt and stand around, I'm giving up the hobby, because I will have lost sight of why I started.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> I lost my Popa because her needs weren't met. As long as I am able I'll give them more room than they need. Even if it means giving up my own space. I have 7 20L enclosures right now, I need to make 3 more for the remaining griffins, and when the majusculas get big enough I'll make them some too. All of my pets will get nothing but the best, as long as I can prevent something like what happened to Sudowoodo from happening again. If I ever am giving them just enough space to molt and stand around, I'm giving up the hobby, because I will have lost sight of why I started.


No comment all i know is please show me 80 20liter container for each mantis when they all

grow up to adults...then ur'll be success....


----------



## Malakyoma

I'm not saying you're wrong. You're very good at what you do. I'm saying we raise mantids for different reasons.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong. You're very good at what you do. I'm saying we raise mantids for different reasons.


I raise mantis for the challenge Breeding different species ... unless is a must have species I'll go for many gen , other then that Once breed also mean I'll ending this species Move on to the next..

Anyways going back to My Posts.......


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 25th Double shield Pnigomantis medioconstricta L1 and Archimantis latistyla L2

















Looking at FF's lol ...
















Archimantis latistyla L2





















Thanks for watching ~~~!!! and Merry X-Mas to all Mantis Lovers ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 25th Mated my 3rd pair Blue Flash ... Looks like the male got attacked ... before they connected... it happen while i was at sleep .. good thing i didn't see piece of male on the ground that's a + lol


----------



## garin33

Awesome pics and updates!

Thank you!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 25th ... More work to do ... labeling my Hierodula majuscula Females... So i know witch one to mate first lol ... still got 7 Sub Adult females not molted yet ..


----------



## aNisip

In that mating pic, his abdomen got puncured by her? Or did he just start oozing hemolymph?

And wow! Thats a lot of H majs! How many males do you have for all of them?! And what are you using to mark the females? Sharpie?


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> In that mating pic, his abdomen got puncured by her? Or did he just start oozing hemolymph?
> 
> And wow! Thats a lot of H majs! How many males do you have for all of them?! And what are you using to mark the females? Sharpie?


I have not No idea what happend to the male ..abdomen.. I put them together .. last night .. was trying to feed the missed up wing male to her and was hoping the male will have a chance to mate .. .. Just left them in side .. the woke up the saw the connecting.

As for the H majs I have 11 females 4 Adult 1 with the missed up arm ..... 7 more Sub waiting to molt .. 14 Males ..... 1 adult 13 Sub waiting to molt ...... Ya gonna be busy when is time to mate .... that will be 3-4weeks from now lol ....

I marked the females base on who molt first so ... i know witch one to mate first ,,,,in that order.. I just use a Permanent marker ... just copying my Australia friends style ... He labels his females lol ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 26th ... took some pic of my 18 mth old Sphodromantis viridis .... Might be the last time taking pic for her .. let see if she can live pass 24 mth .... 4 more mth to go ..


----------



## Malakyoma

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Mime454

What will you do with all the nymphs if you can't sell them?


----------



## hierodula

18 months!!! wow!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Mime454 said:


> What will you do with all the nymphs if you can't sell them?


I try to raise them all .... if i can't sell them, or let them go down to a number i can manage witch usually is 30-40 per Species that's if they hatch out that many some species only hatch out 10-25 so I'll raise them all... why do u think i have 8-15 pair per species reaching to adult hood....for mating.. For H.Majuscula I have 12 Female 14 male all Adult or Sub adult ... and 40 x L3-L5 ......majuscula hatch out from 2 different Ooth that's why there is a age gap... But I look at it a good back up ... If all my 14 male die I know I can speed raise some L5 to catch up to my Adult Females for mating. and plus i don't hatch all my Ooth I only keep 2-4 ooth, I send out all the rest Ooth I produce to Friend or for Trade for other species to challenge again. I did try to post add on forum trading/selling Ooth don't seem people interested much, So i end up sending it out No point holding so many Ooth. I do wish i was in the US .. then I'll be able to sell them and get some of my cost back from raising them .. too bad .. Only little people know about Mantis in Canada and willing to buy.



hierodula said:


> 18 months!!! wow!!!


Ya she very old......


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 27th Another Cheerful morning ... another huge Marble ooth laid ... and self Breed Cero.P Ooth Hatched...




































Thanks for watching ...~~~!!!


----------



## agent A

Nice!! Creos r too prolific lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Nice!! Creos r too prolific lol


Alex you'll be getting some soon . not Ooth Nymphs  is even better for you no need to wait for it hatch haha...


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> Alex you'll be getting some soon . not Ooth Nymphs  is even better for you no need to wait for it hatch haha...


Yay nice be sure to pack heat pack with them though


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Yay nice be sure to pack heat pack with them though


I wont be the One sending it to you ...... it will be one of ur good friend on this forum .. sending it .. The Ooth is already in US waiting to hatch  wait for the good news soon .


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> I wont be the One sending it to you ...... it will be one of ur good friend on this forum .. sending it .. The Ooth is already in US waiting to hatch  wait for the good news soon .


 &lt;_&lt; 

i have a ton of creos, i might start a huge creo empire :devil:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> &lt;_&lt;
> 
> i have a ton of creos, i might start a huge creo empire :devil:


Really If you have so Many Cero.P Do you still want some ??? I can tell her u got too many wont needed anymore =.=" lol ...


----------



## agent A

no no the more the merrier :shifty:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> no no the more the merrier :shifty:


Understand lol...wait for the good news.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 27th

So many things can happen 1 day lol with all this mantis...

Another Female just molted and another one soon too ,,,, Hope she doesn't fall off.....when she tries to climb up to dry her wings... I think a lot of the mis molt happen during H.Majus Tries to climb back up to dry her wings and thats when they fall off...







Took some Shot for my L1 Creo.P





















*The 3rd issue ... Maybe this should be Under Heath issue section. but here check it out Male Popa...... with like alien round Green Ball on the wings and I can see the Veins... Has Anyone see this before ....??*

*I thought He hurt him self during molting and was bleeding from the wings.... But when i start to take Photo shot , found out ... is not blood ... Is like Alien .....a green Ball fill with green liquid with veins on it ... it WAS not blood ...... *


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 27th

More Pic's .... of the Alien Green Ball....... .. I'll give this Male Popa a name ( Dragon Ball Z ) lol ...































......


----------



## dtuck91

wow those wings look insane lol.


----------



## agent A

The green is his hemolymph


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> The green is his hemolymph


Oka .. still not too sure what u mean .. need to Google it ..... is it like Mantis ball sack where he keeps his Mating juice ??


----------



## lancaster1313

It is the mantis blood.


----------



## SilentDeviL

likebugs said:


> It is the mantis blood.


i thought so .... but the way Alex said it sound like his sperm ...if i pop it then he can't mate ...


----------



## patrickfraser

SilentDeviL said:


> Oka .. still not too sure what u mean .. need to Google it ..... is it like Mantis ball sack where he keeps his Mating juice ??


It's an actual "tranny" mantis and those are his "fun bags". :lol: 

http://youtu.be/FNUOfXH5kxY


----------



## lancaster1313

Just leave it alone. I wouldn't suggest doing anything as it looks like alot of it, and may still be necessary to circulate through his body.

Truthfully, I have no idea, but it looks like too much blood to lose, if you let it out? I am sure that it is not his sperm.

But, if you were severely anemic, wouldn't mating be a challenge as you may be bleeding to death?


----------



## yen_saw

Albert, you Popa got balls.  

The liquid is supposed to help expanding the wings but a blockage is causing the liquid build-up on the hindwings, maybe it took too long for the popa to expand the wings and the front wing (tegmina) dried up, or the humidity was too low. It shouldn't stop him from pairing up with female.


----------



## SilentDeviL

yen_saw said:


> Albert, you Popa got balls.
> 
> The liquid is supposed to help expanding the wings but a blockage is causing the liquid build-up on the hindwings, maybe it took too long for the popa to expand the wings and the front wing (tegmina) dried up, or the humidity was too low. It shouldn't stop him from pairing up with female.


lol Thx Yen as long he can mate is all good ...


----------



## CoolMantid

Oh wow! I have never seen that before! Thats crazy, I dont think this will prevent any issues with mating. At least lets hope.

I have always had issue with mating my popas. My males were oblivious that the female was ever there, Then the male ate my female and I was depressed lol. Any who, best of luck with mating yours. Maybe you have a better male than I did.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 28th ... One of My blue flush laid another huge Ooth ... And the H.multispina finally Mated after putting 2 males in with a female.... still took 4 days .. for them to connect the female looks bleeding a bit.....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 29th ... Made a Video for my P.W L3. Still a noob with youtube not sure how to added or add a title to the video.....

http://youtu.be/-rK1k53Ps7s


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 29th took some shots for my L3 P.W I think is a She ...




































Thanks for watching .


----------



## ismart

I have really enjoyed following this thread. You have come a long way. I would not be surprised if you are now the top breeder in Canada! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SilentDeviL

ismart said:


> I have really enjoyed following this thread. You have come a long way. I would not be surprised if you are now the top breeder in Canada! Keep up the good work!


Thank you .. I'll continue this Hobby keep it going hope one day ....Canada can just be like the states ....as for Mantis..

I think I'm the Biggest Ontario, Canadian Breeder, but can't say all Canada . Never Heard of anyone keeping More Mantis then me in Ontario .


----------



## Reptiliatus




----------



## RevWillie

Love the photos of your L3 PW!


----------



## SilentDeviL

RevWillie said:


> Love the photos of your L3 PW!


Thanks  I

ll try to take some P.W shots every in-star ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

*Dec 30th .... My Hierodula majuscula Army is growing strong .. 7 Female Molted 5 more left as for males 3 molted 11 more sub adult to go . Still have 2nd batch H. Majcus ... still got 50 L4-L5... from 2nd Ooth lol ..........*












# 4 is the missed up claw one... hope she can still mate all i know the males will be save with this girl lol ... she can't hunt...






Males ... # 1- 3

# 3 just molted yesterday .. is wet can't write the number on him ...


----------



## agent A

Lookin good B)


----------



## sinensispsyched

Beautiful!


----------



## sally

wow that is alot of mantids...I love the mantis art


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 31th ..... The Alien Popa Died .....RIP.... dinner for H.Majcus..


----------



## agent A

Poor thing


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 31th OMG Another Cero.P ooth starting to Hatch lmao .. so many L1's at the back from the 1st Ooth and more are hatching out from 2nd Ooth ....


----------



## agent A

PROLIFIC!!!


----------



## Danny.

The H. majus will grow green balls!  

RIP Alien Popa.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Danny. said:


> The H. majus will grow green balls!
> 
> RIP Alien Popa.


lol ......green Balls ... Lmao ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 31th ..... Finlay got some flies to try ... If it wasn't for Ice fishing season ... no way to get flies try .. ...and my Cero.P Female ..... dead ....RIP to the the proud girl .. her Ooth was proven to be fertile , she did her job ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 5th first post in 2013 lol ..... update ..... 2nd Double Shield ooth started to hatch .... most are L2 from the first ooth and more L1s coming lol ........


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 25th ... After the Hatch last night..... woke up this morning ...... Double shield Laid another Ooth ...... lol ...


----------



## agent A

Lucky

My only double sheilds r male


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Lucky My only double sheilds r male


lol if i was in the US i would send u some haha .... I got so many now ... over 100 =.="


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> lol if i was in the US i would send u some haha .... I got so many now ... over 100 =.="


I wish i could send u my 2 boys in return for an ooth


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> I wish i could send u my 2 boys in return for an ooth


I have over 100 Boys and Girls ATM ... 2 wont help me lol ....


----------



## sinensispsyched

Who knows, maybe they're like mantis johns...


----------



## SilentDeviL

sinensispsyched said:


> Who knows, maybe they're like mantis johns...


~.~" u mean mating machine


----------



## sally

Sorry bout your female and Allen popa  but I am glad you got the oothe .


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Wow so many beautiful mantises. How do you ever find time for them all!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 6th Update .. Woke up and saw this headless Knight ... But he got the job done .... (Hierodula multispina)


----------



## agent A

Multispina r rather aggressive whilst mating


----------



## sally

Wow!


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Multispina r rather aggressive whilst mating


I'm so done with this species ... after i send out all the Ooth I'll end this Gen .....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 7th .... Final got a Popa male with out Green Balls the female is already adult 6 weeks waiting for male so sad lol ....and ya First P.W L4 .. will take more pic when she drys up ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 7th

L4 P.W .

I think is a Female correct me if I'm wrong... I had to say this is my favorite mantis I have keeped so far .... So Cute....


----------



## gripen

Yup female.


----------



## hierodula

Yeah, what gripen said


----------



## SilentDeviL

gripen said:


> Yup female.





hierodula said:


> Yeah, what gripen said


Thx guys  is good first to L4 is female haha


----------



## hierodula

for small instars, count the spikes. 5 are female, 6 spikes means a male.


----------



## agent A

hierodula said:


> for small instars, count the spikes. 5 are female, 6 spikes means a male.


or look at the very end of the abdomen. males have a tiny thin spike there females dont, works for blephs as well


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> or look at the very end of the abdomen. males have a tiny thin spike there females dont, works for blephs as well


cool good to know Thx Alex...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 10th update

Mated my 4th Female Blue Flash











My last H.B pass away ....Is was a good run ... She lived 12 mth Ooth hatched End Dec last yer .... I let nature freeze her out side ...











Checking on my Mantis before i head to bed saw 3 different female laying Ooth .. *Polyspilota aeruginosa ,** Hierodula multispina,** Sphodromantis sp Blue Flash* Damn more ooth to send out ~~~!!!  
















Thanks for watching ...~!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> Jan 10th update
> 
> Mated my 4th Female Blue Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last H.B pass away ....Is was a good run ... She lived 12 mth Ooth hatched End Dec last yer .... I let nature freeze her out side ...
> 
> Checking on my Mantis before i head to bed saw 3 different female laying Ooth .. *Polyspilota aeruginosa ,** Hierodula multispina,** Sphodromantis sp Blue Flash* Damn more ooth to send out ~~~!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching ...~!


Congrats man!

Surprisingly i have never tried blue flash or Polyspilota aeruginosa lol. They seem fun judging by your pictures.

What are your total number of mantids now? Like 200? :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Surprisingly i have never tried blue flash or Polyspilota aeruginosa lol. They seem fun judging by your pictures.
> 
> What are your total number of mantids now? Like 200? :lol:


200 lol ... u mean 2.5 x amount of that ....... just alone Cero.p, P.W, Double Shield , H.Majcusa 4 species I have over 200 already ... I have 13 species ...


----------



## Malakyoma

Populations really explode when an ooth hatches. I'm at around 80 or 90 mantids right now but with 5 ooths incubating that could hit 2-300 no problem


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> Populations really explode when an ooth hatches. I'm at around 80 or 90 mantids right now but with 5 ooths incubating that could hit 2-300 no problem


I don't even want that many that's why I'm sending all the ooth out, keeping 500+ Mantis in ur house is not fun and nothing to be proud off.... Crazy amount of work .


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> I don't even want that many that's why I'm sending all the ooth out, keeping 500+ Mantis in ur house is not fun and nothing to be proud off.... Crazy amount of work .


Yeah I dont want to get anywhere close to that either. I've got 3 ooths of new species I'm excited about hatching, but as soon as an aeruginosa ooth hatches I'll be sending them out too. Don't need so many.


----------



## SilentDeviL

SilentDeviL said:


> Jan 10th update
> 
> Mated my 4th Female Blue Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last H.B pass away ....Is was a good run ... She lived 12 mth Ooth hatched End Dec last yer .... I let nature freeze her out side ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking on my Mantis before i head to bed saw 3 different female laying Ooth .. *Polyspilota aeruginosa ,** Hierodula multispina,** Sphodromantis sp Blue Flash* Damn more ooth to send out ~~~!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching ...~!





Malakyoma said:


> Populations really explode when an ooth hatches. I'm at around 80 or 90 mantids right now but with 5 ooths incubating that could hit 2-300 no problem


Ya for sure i need to cut down focus more on the ones I really like ,...


----------



## RevWillie

"The Canadian Ooth Factory"  :clap:


----------



## SilentDeviL

RevWillie said:


> "The Canadian Ooth Factory"  :clap:


You got that RIGHT lol .........


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 10th update

OMG was cleaning .... my mantis housing and checking to see what need to be feed.....and found out another Hatch lol .... I produce 40 Cero.P ooth .. i only keep 3 for my self .. the rest are sent out ... and the 3 i keeped all hatched lol ... now i have like 80 Cero's lol ... from L1-L3 in the same housing lol ...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

:lol: They're everywhere

Im surprised one of the older ones didn't snatch up some L1's


----------



## Malakyoma

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> :lol: They're everywhere
> 
> Im surprised one of the older ones didn't snatch up some L1's


one or two probably did. Even my odontos, where 3 hatched one day and the other 20 the next, one of the three grabbed one of the newly hatched ones. Just what happens.


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> :lol: They're everywhere
> 
> Im surprised one of the older ones didn't snatch up some L1's


I think some L2 or L3 took some L1 lol



Malakyoma said:


> one or two probably did. Even my odontos, where 3 hatched one day and the other 20 the next, one of the three grabbed one of the newly hatched ones. Just what happens.


Honestly I keep these Ooth seeing Fertile rate witch is 100% so far, don't really care if a L3 or L2 took some L1's not much difference to me .. too got way too many ...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> I think some L2 or L3 took some L1 lol
> 
> Honestly I keep these Ooth seeing Fertile rate witch is 100% so far, don't really care if a L3 or L2 took some L1's not much difference to me .. too got way too many ...


Crowd control


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 11th Part 1 Update Mated my 5th Pair Blue flash ... Was worried they can't connect due to the male was a big one .. longer then the female by 1 CM ..... How i got a male blue 9 cm lol ...











here is a more clear shot ...






My Mating Room ... is was made for mating only lol kinda wast...






My Computer room is full ... and only Female and Numph in this room ..






part of adult Female area






My P.W Army 7 roles...











Cero.p Army lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 11th Update Part 2 .....

So my Computer room was not able to hold all my collection i had to expend to the hall way haha... I keep the mating room out side of the female area so the males will mate easier ..So they don't smell the female all day long...











Adult male area waiting to get mated lol ... I call it the pimp zone... The temperature is cooler in that corner around 22c other part of the house is 24-26c






These are the Ooth Harvested this week ........All will be send out on Monday ...











Thanks for watching ...


----------



## sinensispsyched

Yeah, wallies are my favorite ever. I'm hoping that the blepharopsis mendica will prove me wrong.

I just had my male wallie molt to L4, they really are gorgeous at all instars.


----------



## SilentDeviL

sinensispsyched said:


> Yeah, wallies are my favorite ever. I'm hoping that the blepharopsis mendica will prove me wrong.
> 
> I just had my male wallie molt to L4, they really are gorgeous at all instars.


I Agreed with you will need to raise them to see who will be favorite . I have my first try with P.W and I'm loving them .. Hope soon I'll get to try B.M .


----------



## sinensispsyched

SilentDeviL said:


> I Agreed with you will need to raise them to see who will be favorite . I have my first try with P.W and I'm loving them .. Hope soon I'll get to try B.M .


My first P.W. was awesome, that's why I needed to revisit this species. I just wish my B.M. ooth would hatch! P.M. me if interested for a few nymphs.


----------



## SilentDeviL

sinensispsyched said:


> My first P.W. was awesome, that's why I needed to revisit this species. I just wish my B.M. ooth would hatch! P.M. me if interested for a few nymphs.


Thanks for the offer for the B.M but I have already made arrangement with a B.M breeder to work things out ..Soon I'll be testing out the fun of B.M very soon ... lol ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 13th .... Mated my 6th Pair Blue Flash Double green .. lol I can see a lot of ooth coming lol ... and a Marble was hurt durning mating .... She lost 2 legs could not laid proper Ooth ..... So don't want to wast ... she went to H. Majcus...





















Thanks for watching ......


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

What a shame  

I have really enjoyed this thread, hope you can acquire new species and keep expanding


----------



## agent A

The majs can sure get fat :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> What a shame
> 
> I have really enjoyed this thread, hope you can acquire new species and keep expanding


Trade are always welcome to help me Expand my collection lol .. waiting for ur Boxers lol ....



agent A said:


> The majs can sure get fat :lol:


Ya she fat ..... She will be ready to mate soon hope Mating H.Mjacus is not going to be the same as H. muiltspina lol ...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> Trade are always welcome to help me Expand my collection lol .. waiting for ur Boxers lol ....
> 
> Ya she fat ..... She will be ready to mate soon hope Mating H.Mjacus is not going to be the same as H. muiltspina lol ...


If my male would just hurry up and molt to adult!! The girl has been adult for four weeks!


----------



## Malakyoma

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> If my male would just hurry up and molt to adult!! The girl has been adult for four weeks!


What species of boxer is it? ephestiasula pictipes?


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> If my male would just hurry up and molt to adult!! The girl has been adult for four weeks!


I thought ur GF was breeding them and u had some hatch and few Ooth on add 2 mth ago .. maybe u r talking about ur 2nd Gen lol ....



Malakyoma said:


> What species of boxer is it? ephestiasula pictipes?


I think is the same one u have from Henry ..

Oh ya Mike u ready for few More Ooth lol I should get the shipment with in 3 days is in Canada already lol ... 18 Ooth lol ....................


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Malakyoma said:


> What species of boxer is it? ephestiasula pictipes?


Yes


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> I thought ur GF was breeding them and u had some hatch and few Ooth on add 2 mth ago .. maybe u r talking about ur 2nd Gen lol ....
> 
> I think is the same one u have from Henry ..
> 
> Oh ya Mike u ready for few More Ooth lol I should get the shipment with in 3 days is in Canada already lol ... 18 Ooth lol ....................


I had 3 ooths, sold 2 and kept one, these two i have left are sisters and brothers of the other adults that passed away, they are really far behind


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I had 3 ooths, sold 2 and kept one, these two i have left are sisters and brothers of the other adults that passed away, they are really far behind


Is oka I have lots Mantis to care for at the Moment but let me know when u get some, see if I have a species u like to trade in the future .


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> If oka I have lots Mantis to care for at the Moment but let me know when u get some, see if I have a species u like to trade in the future .


Alright


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 15th .. Received 2 package Ooth from China ... Lets see what they will turn out to lol .. If anyone can ID the Species Please help .... So Far I see Chinese,Hierodula, Ant Mantis, Cero unknown ... the others Can't ID it...






















I think I can ID these Ooth Chinese and some Hierodula






China Cero Species..






not sure what that is .....






Not sure that as well ...






Well put them together see what comes out....


----------



## sally

how exciting!


----------



## happy1892

I was hoping to see Statilia maculata. Haha. I do not see any. Some of those might be Hierodula patellifera. They were the dominent species in South Korea except in the rural areas (that is where the Tenodera aridifolia and angustipennis are most common but there are still many Statilia maculata). The Statilia maculata would be on buildings (I guess eating the spiders that were everywhere) and in grass in the city.

http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Hierodula_patellifera_Egg_DSCN1599.JPG


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> I was hoping to see Statilia maculata. Haha. I do not see any. Some of those might be Hierodula patellifera. They were the dominent species in South Korea except in the rural areas (that is where the Tenodera aridifolia and angustipennis are most common but there are still many Statilia maculata). The Statilia maculata would be on buildings (I guess eating the spiders that were everywhere) and in grass in the city.
> 
> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Hierodula_patellifera_Egg_DSCN1599.JPG


Just Confirm with Sender 2 x Ooth is 棕污斑螳 Statilia maculata another 2 x ooth is 绿污斑螳 Statilia nemoralis ... Haha so u did see it was haha...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 15th .....R.I.P to my Double Shield

So sad to see this Was hoping she will give me more Ooth ... But my only Double Shield female Passed away...... I guess is not good feeding dead mantis ....so might be bad food source infected her . after she laid the ooth I feed her a closely dead Hierodula bipapilla.... after she ate the B.H she has never ate after that meal, I try to hand feed her give her honey or water she would just push away, and she was puking out black water and died... It was a good run with her .. She lived 11mth .. and give me many 2nd Gen Young little Double Shields...... She will not be forgotten... Decide to dry her up ... and put her along with long gone male She will be happy rest in peace..






She was a big girl 10cm






The dried up male


----------



## happy1892

Holy cow! 10cm!


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> Holy cow! 10cm!


Ya double Shield is pretty big ... 8-10cm easy ... even the male is big same size as females.. i mean in length not width .


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

SilentDeviL said:


> Ya double Shield is pretty big ... 8-10cm easy ... even the male is big same size as females.. i mean in length not width .


do the males and female molt the same number of times


----------



## SilentDeviL

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> do the males and female molt the same number of times


I think so .... I don't count them ... lol ..


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hey, could you hook me up with your B.M. breeder? My ooth won't hatch, and, upon a slight dissection, a black liquid oozed out.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 16th 2013 .....

Today is 1 mth and 4 days ... my first Hierodula majuscula female molted I decided to give her a mating attempt lol with Number #1 male and # 1 female ... let see how they turn out lol....


























Wish me good luck lol ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 16th 2013

*Not to show off but I think I'm too good lol hahaha *

*First attempt within 1hr connected lmao ...... *





















Thanks for watching ~~~!!! Hierodula majuscula ooth factory Operation starting ~~~!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Eeew! Mantis porn!


----------



## CoolMantid

Do you pin your mantids after they die? If so can you teach me how?


----------



## SilentDeviL

Hertarem45 said:


> Do you pin your mantids after they die? If so can you teach me how?


I Don't pin them ... don't have a frame to do that ... I just tape them after they die when is still fresh u can still move the body parts with out braking ..it .. after i find a big frame i'll put all my dry up mantis collection i had in it,,,,


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 17th 2013

Another Pic of my L4 P.W she will turn L5 soon ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 17th my first ghost turned to Adult .. But the wing s are not perfect..... damn ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 17th .... OMG is 23hr my H.Majcus still connected........ I better feed the female something before she grab the male ......











Lets hope the male can make it for the next mate ....... Fingers crossed.....


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> Jan 17th .... OMG is 23hr my H.Majcus still connected........ I better feed the female something before she grab the male ......[img=[URL="http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/20130117_140909.jpg%5D"]http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/20130117_140909.jpg][/URL]
> 
> [img=[URL="http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/20130117_140934.jpg%5D"]http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/20130117_140934.jpg][/URL]
> 
> Lets hope the male can make it for the next mate ....... Fingers crossed.....


Mine mated 26-28 hours so u still have time lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 17th 2013 update

Disconnected after 24hr ... and Yes I was able to save the male by spraying water crazy at them force the male to jump off lol
















haha the male will live to the next mate lol ...~~~!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 18th ....

Just mated another pair Hierodula multispina ... I didn't even want to mate them i was going to feed the male to her ... then he jumped on starting mating ... This species kills me ... when i wanted to mate them they never mate ... when i want to give up on this species and cut down number of mantis then they mate ... WTH ....=.="


----------



## Montana

I love how you numbered your male! :stuart:


----------



## agent A

that WOULD happen :lol:


----------



## Reptiliatus

lol...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 20th

Decided to get some of my dried up mantis put it on frame




































Finished Product ..... first time making it will do better job next time with my Bigger mantis ....






new Home setup for another Mantis still thinking witch Mantis gets to live in the mansion






Thx for watching ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 21

2nd Adult Green Ghost female Molted to Adult will take more short once drys up... Damn I need to speed up my males ........ and Received feeder power powder and a Species I always wanted to try .. and with no success Hope this one will bring me some luck ... lol If not I'll have another one shortly .......


----------



## MandellaMandy123

Congratulations on the molt!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd Ya L5 P.W female



















































Thanks for watching ... ~!!!


----------



## Malakyoma

Beautiful


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> Beautiful


Now u know why i spend so much time with them lol .....


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Wow, beautiful Girl you have there!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd ... Bad day .... Canada's weather Drop so fast -15c today was like 5-8c last week......and my live mantis arrived today and the result is ..... all dead ....
















Now after looking at the dead Mantis ... Only only thing can make me happy is Looking at my Beautiful adult ghost.....


























What a size Difference between 2 Females..... Green one is way bigger .....by 1.5cm ...











Thanks for watching ~~~~!!!... SAD Day .......


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd Feeding my P.W... Shes able to take down BB Same size as her lol ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd Update After the lost on my mantis in shipment decide to mate my # 2 H. Majcus female ... This time I put 2 male in with 1 female ... Male # 1 and Male # 3 ... and it came out success once again ... lol ... this time Male # 3 mated with # 2 female ... and # 1 male just stand a watched lol for its safety I took # 1 out let them enjoy..... hope when i wake up tomorrow ... the male is still alive lol ....









































Thanks for watching ....~~~!!!


----------



## hierodula

Jelly bro- cant mate my majucula, female is in the mantis equivalent of an ER 24/7 lol


----------



## Malakyoma

two males at once eh? Never heard of that. might be interesting to try though. I had my second majuscula molt to subadult today. Theres a little tiny notch on this one too, not sure if male or female.


----------



## SilentDeviL

hierodula said:


> Jelly bro- cant mate my majucula, female is in the mantis equivalent of an ER 24/7 lol


Keep it up bro U can do it lol



Malakyoma said:


> two males at once eh? Never heard of that. might be interesting to try though. I had my second majuscula molt to subadult today. Theres a little tiny notch on this one too, not sure if male or female.


... i was ganna let the female eat # 1 male ... so the # 3 male can jump on .. lol I was wrong # 3 jumped the female and #1 male just stand and watch ..... so i took him out for Female # 3 see what happens lol ....


----------



## sally

In my gallery I have a pic of wild mantids with two males mating with a lone female . They didn't seem to mind one anothers company. I don't know if both males connected but they stayed that way all day.


----------



## agent A

Malakyoma said:


> two males at once eh? Never heard of that. .


seen it in pseudoharpax and creobroter


----------



## Montana

sally said:


> In my gallery I have a pic of wild mantids with two males mating with a lone female . They didn't seem to mind one anothers company. I don't know if both males connected but they stayed that way all day.


It looks like a fantastic time for all three of them.


----------



## agent A

Montana said:


> It looks like a fantastic time for all three of them.


problem is if 2 males try to get it in the same place, they both FAIL! :lol:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> problem is if 2 males try to get it in the same place, they both FAIL! :lol:


U guys kill me lol ........ The reason i put 2 male is I just want 1 to connect .. If 1 gets eaten I don't mind .....no way both male can get in the same place hahaha she will blow up ..


----------



## Reptiliatus

lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

Montana said:


> It looks like a fantastic time for all three of them.


Check this out ... that's what I call 3P lol ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 26th .... trying to mate me last pair *Hierodula multispina* and ... the result ..... 18 + ........ The Real 3P ......

One male died bravely ... and got the Job Done ... lol the loser male is still on the female but his not the one mating .... Head less knight for the win .....


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> Jan 26th .... trying to mate me last pair *Hierodula multispina* and ... the result ..... 18 + ........ The Real 3P ......
> 
> One male died bravely ... and got the Job Done ... lol the loser male is still on the female but his not the one mating .... Head less knight for the win .....


This pictures my favorite. Just the way the one male is looking over her side from behind made me laugh


----------



## agent A

Why am i not surprised???


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> Why am i not surprised???


What do u mean Alex ???


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 25th ..... Head Less knight for the win ...........................~~~!!!

*Hierodula majuscula* Female # 4 is calling before # 3 lol ... not sure why SO i decided to put # 1 male with her and let them do there thing ... and ... Brave male got the job done ... but ... Head less Knight # 2 in 1 day lol .. I guess Is good I only lost 1 male but mated 3 *Hierodula majuscula Females...... still 7 more Female to go and 13 males left.... *































Thanks for watching .....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 27

Time go go back to mate my Female # 3 ... and the test project Males are #2 &amp; 3 ...... I think they start to show ... the aggressiveness ...... I lost another Male ... #2 but he got the job Done, and this time # 3 male is just sit and watched ..... 4 Females mated 6 more to go .... 12 Male left.....



















































Thanks for watching ....


----------



## agent A

Is it safe for her to eat him with the writing on his back??


----------



## SilentDeviL

I don't see a problem .... No female has dropped dead eating it ... and My Australia friend has been doing this for years................ I was not told is not save =.=" everything seem fine with his girls .. and if is not save ... we wouldn't have *Hierodula majuscula* In the US ... His the Breeder who Passed this Species to the UK and US ......


----------



## Malakyoma

Male 3 wants nothing to do with that lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 27th

P.W. Power ..... my L4 P.W's Just Love BB's lol ....


----------



## hierodula

ya they are really agressive at that stage lol. Theyll take anything their size.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 28th ......

The Head less Knight is still connected after 26hrs.... lol .... I can still see him move his tail ... damn still not dead after the head was taken off for 26hr .....Crazy male ...


----------



## Malakyoma

I think it counts as dead. just a reflex action keeping him pumping


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 29th ...

Mated my 5th Female with Male # 3 this time I'll post video not Pic's lol ...

http://youtu.be/8DYUC1UhBKk

http://youtu.be/wx3HT58tuKk


----------



## Malakyoma

Congrats dude. You are going to have so many majuscula ooths it wont even be funny


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> Congrats dude. You are going to have so many majuscula ooths it wont even be funny


I'll only keep 2 ............sending the rest out for trades or sales...


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> I'll only keep 2 ............sending the rest out for trades or sales...


i would deffo take some ooths lol

send rebecca some too  

i remember mine mating

the male was a great mater, mated with my gal 4 times and i remember her huge first ooth

she only laid 3 but only a few nymphs in total hatched

sometimes they have probs producing fertile young though


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> i would deffo take some ooths lol
> 
> send rebecca some too
> 
> i remember mine mating
> 
> the male was a great mater, mated with my gal 4 times and i remember her huge first ooth
> 
> she only laid 3 but only a few nymphs in total hatched
> 
> sometimes they have probs producing fertile young though


For Sure Rebecca Will be getting some ooth from me ...... lol ..

with all the female I have and all mated over 15-26hr ... I'm pretty sure 70% of the Ooth will be fine .. that I send out ...


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> with all the female I have and all mated over 15-26hr ... I'm pretty sure 70% of the Ooth will be fine .. that I send out ...


mine was too


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> mine was too


Really How many Pair did u have ??? I have 10 female and 14 males and 50 x L6-L7 So in a sense even all my adult died I still have 50 x 2nd Gen read to start my army again that's if there is a demand in this species if not I might Drop it after 2-3 Gens... Still thinking about it Due I'll be getting so many New Species in Spring lol .....


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 2nd ... Something hatched out .. unsure what species... Hope someone will be able to ID it on another Post,


----------



## agent A

Its a statilia sp


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 11 2013

2 package Ooth Arrived today from 2 different county lol .. Lets hope all these will bring some new Challenge for the coming year.

Orthodera ministralis x 2

False garden mantis Pseudomantis albofimbriata x 3

Rhombodera .SP Basqlis x 1











Orthodera ministralis






False garden mantis Pseudomantis albofimbriata











Size Difference ....






Rhombodera .SP Basqlis x 1 Breeder Unsure Species.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 12 2013

Oka I took some shot With My Canon 650D with Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens .... Still Learning .... Did nothing to the Pic's No Photo Shop,   any Pro Can tell me if I'm doing something wrong or with out Program to enhance the Pic's that's all i can get ... for what I have ...





Phyllocrania paradoxa male My First male Ghost















Phyllocrania paradoxa Female




















Kongobatha diademata looks like Pre sub or Sub not sure ....





Kongobatha diademata


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 12

More shots ...






Kongobatha diademata






Archimantis latistyla






Archimantis latistyla






Archimantis latistyla






Taumantis sigiana






Taumantis sigiana






Taumantis sigiana






Taumantis sigiana






Pnigomantis medioconstricta






Pnigomantis medioconstricta


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 12th

More shots Update






Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii
















Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii






Creobroter pictipennis






Creobroter pictipennis
















Polyspilota griffinii Female


----------



## Malakyoma

What species was that with the mealworm and blue spots on the inner arm? I'm glad to see your snake mantids still doing well. Count me in for ooths of those


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 12

More shots .... Thanks for watching Sorry is long so many pic's






Polyspilota griffinii Female





















Polyspilota griffinii male






Polyspilota griffinii male






Polyspilota griffinii male
















Thank for watching ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Malakyoma said:


> What species was that with the mealworm and blue spots on the inner arm? I'm glad to see your snake mantids still doing well. Count me in for ooths of those


Ya the Snake is doing fine ... hopefully lol .... The mantis with Blue dots is Taumantis... and few more H.Majuscula...shots..


----------



## sally

You are getting great pictures now


----------



## Malakyoma

My taus dont look anything like that. how are yours so far ahead of mine? did you have a hatch a month or so before the ones I bought?

Also glad to see Splash doing well. you've got some nice males lined up for my girl I hope.


----------



## SilentDeviL

sally said:


> You are getting great pictures now


The Pic better be good I spend over 2k for the lens and Camera..... .. I still think my skill is bad need improvements...



Malakyoma said:


> My taus dont look anything like that. how are yours so far ahead of mine? did you have a hatch a month or so before the ones I bought?
> 
> Also glad to see Splash doing well. you've got some nice males lined up for my girl I hope.


The tau came form the same Ooth ... this is the biggest one I got ... I didn't have time to care for them .. So ... only 10 strong one survived .... some are L7 some still l5...

As for the Male Griffin I got 2 adult now 4 more Sub adult .. but I have 2 adult female 10 sub adult Females so ..... will see If they live the mating task before I can say I'll have 1 for u .. ....


----------



## Malakyoma

SilentDeviL said:


> The Pic better be good I spend over 2k for the lens and Camera..... .. I still think my skill is bad need improvements...
> 
> The tau came form the same Ooth ... this is the biggest one I got ... I didn't have time to care for them .. So ... only 10 strong one survived .... some are L7 some still l5...
> 
> As for the Male Griffin I got 2 adult now 4 more Sub adult .. but I have 2 adult female 10 sub adult Females so ..... will see If they live the mating task before I can say I'll have 1 for u .. ....


Get yours mated first obviously. maybe if we can work something out where I drop off some of my girls for a week to be mated later on. I hope the male you gave me makes it though.


----------



## Malakyoma

My taus are also only L5. I dont have anything nearly that big or showing any signs of wings yet


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 21th ... my little pink PW .. and first adult snake mantis .. i think is a male... can't really sex these guys .... and trying to mate my first pair Ghost... Do ghost male site on female for few days before mating ?? my male is on her for 24hrs still not connecting...
















Snake....





















Ghost....


----------



## agent A

The ghost should be heated and given more humidity for a day then turn off the light

They mate in darkness


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 25th Update ...

Hierodula majuscula finally laid Ooth lol ... took for every to laid ooth mated 3 time before her 1st ooth was laid ... still 8 more female did not laid yet ... OMG











Starting to Mate my Griffins ... First pair Success ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 25th .. Little more Griffin angry pic's... purple wings





















Thanks for watching ..


----------



## agent A

nice! im tryin to mate my creos but he peirced one females abdomen


----------



## Digger

Congratulations, Albert! Your images are First Class. See? Some patience and practice and you're creating some really fine shots - in very little time.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Digger said:


> Congratulations, Albert! Your images are First Class. See? Some patience and practice and you're creating some really fine shots - in very little time.


Thanks Digger still working on it .


----------



## gripen

Albert how are your archimantis?


----------



## sally

these are "wow" photos now!


----------



## SilentDeviL

gripen said:


> Albert how are your archimantis?


I have 6 left i think L5-L6



sally said:


> these are "wow" photos now!


Thx Sally


----------



## twolfe

Were you ever able to mate your Ghosts?

Do your Archimantis take a long time in between molts? I'm wondering if I'm not keeping mine warm enough. They are growing so slow compared to all of my other species.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Were you ever able to mate your Ghosts?
> 
> Do your Archimantis take a long time in between molts? I'm wondering if I'm not keeping mine warm enough. They are growing so slow compared to all of my other species.


Ya my are growing slow as well they don;t like it too hot .. i was told 25c is best for them. my male was on the female for 2 day i didn't see connect so i remove it for 1 day then put them together again now he jump on her again but i don;t see them connect .............


----------



## twolfe

SilentDeviL said:


> Ya my are growing slow as well they don;t like it too hot .. i was told 25c is best for them. my male was on the female for 2 day i didn't see connect so i remove it for 1 day then put them together again now he jump on her again but i don;t see them connect .............


Do you have another male you can try? My first three Ghosts I mated have all been laying fertile ooths. Now I'm waiting to see about the other two. Three / five never ate the males, and they died of old age. One finally ate the male. And one of my females that hasn't laid an ooth yet bit the head off from the male. I didn't see them connect. We'll see what happens. Good luck with yours!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Do you have another male you can try? My first three Ghosts I mated have all been laying fertile ooths. Now I'm waiting to see about the other two. Three / five never ate the males, and they died of old age. One finally ate the male. And one of my females that hasn't laid an ooth yet bit the head off from the male. I didn't see them connect. We'll see what happens. Good luck with yours!


can i just put the female with 3 males would that be better ?? i have 3 adult male now and 7 sub adult male .. so i got a few ...


----------



## agent A

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Do you have another male you can try? My first three Ghosts I mated have all been laying fertile ooths. Now I'm waiting to see about the other two. Three / five never ate the males, and they died of old age. One finally ate the male. And one of my females that hasn't laid an ooth yet bit the head off from the male. I didn't see them connect. We'll see what happens. Good luck with yours!


i tried to breed my creos last night

one female got punctured (non-fatally) then the male ate too much and is too fat to connect with the second one, who got sick of him after a few minutes  

will try again wednesday


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> i tried to breed my creos last night
> 
> one female got punctured (non-fatally) then the male ate too much and is too fat to connect with the second one, who got sick of him after a few minutes
> 
> will try again wednesday


Good luck on Wednesday! I will be looking to you for advice when the male Creobroter sp. molts to adult


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 27th

My # 1 11cm H.Majcus finally laid her first Ooth after 1 mth lol is a big one ..


----------



## sally

:flowers: yay!


----------



## Reptiliatus

Congrats!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 3rd update New Species _*Orthodera ministralis *_hatched out new Challenge starts  





















*When Adults they Look like this.*





















Thanks for watching


----------



## sally

Nice  How cute they are when they are new.


----------



## naeff002

Very nice, good job. The females are very aggressive eaters, so its a risk for the males not getting eaten.


----------



## agent A

nice! the majs lay great ooths

keep the ooths very well misted though


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> nice! the majs lay great ooths
> 
> keep the ooths very well misted though


I keep the Ooth in a container with a paper towel always wet so is good . Till i send the Ooth Out.


----------



## jamurfjr

Most impressive collection! Sorry to interject, but I really enjoyed the pictures. :cool2:


----------



## SilentDeviL

jamurfjr said:


> Most impressive collection! Sorry to interject, but I really enjoyed the pictures. :cool2:


Thx I'll keep them coming with New Species


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 4th 2013

More ooth arrived .... 2 more _*Orthodera ministralis x2 1 x DeadLeaf Lobata now let hope they will hatch lol ....*_


----------



## grob

Really amazing photos and so impressive that you raise these up in the great white North. I grew up in Seaforth, ON and Buffalo so I can appreciate what you have to deal with.

And wonderful photos. You have put Pseudocreobotra whahlbergii on top of my "try next" list! Thank you so much for keeping up this thread!


----------



## SilentDeviL

grob said:


> Really amazing photos and so impressive that you raise these up in the great white North. I grew up in Seaforth, ON and Buffalo so I can appreciate what you have to deal with.
> 
> And wonderful photos. You have put Pseudocreobotra whahlbergii on top of my "try next" list! Thank you so much for keeping up this thread!


Thank you for ur comment for sure I'll keep this up ... This Post is like my Mantis Dairy Sometime, I go back time to time in the Post to check the Laid date or Info I could of missed or forgot Due to I keep so many Mantis ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 5th Few More _*Orthodera ministralis *_L1 Pic's































and a piss off *Hierodula majuscula* haha






Thx for watching ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 5th

First Pre sub or Sub *Hierodula membranacea* is a male damn lol ... and Yes Finally I have a *Kongobatha diademata *Female Snake Adult haha so far 3 male 1 female and 1 more Sub Adult not sure sex but looks like female will see in a week .. Hope i can breed the Snakes ..































*Kongobatha diademata Adult Female*





















Thanks for Watching ....


----------



## Reptiliatus

Nice stuff my man!


----------



## happy1892

Wow! Great the Kongobatha diademata are not dead! I have read about Orthodera novaezealandiae being impossible to keep alive. And I read that they have wider shields than Orthodera ministralis. Orthodera ministralis are not too hard to keep alive right? :huh: 

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/mantis-wants/12527-orthodera-novaezealandiae.html

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/general-mantis-discussions/12472-what-diffrence-between-garden-mantis-new-zealand-mantis.html

Edit: this post did not work but know it got every word.


----------



## happy1892

Wow! Great the Kongobatha diademata are not dead! I have read about Orthodera novaezealandiae being impossible to keep alive. And I read that they have wider shields than Orthodera ministralis. Orthodera ministralis are not too hard to keep alive right? :huh: 

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/mantis-wants/12527-orthodera-novaezealandiae.html

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/general-mantis-discussions/12472-what-diffrence-between-garden-mantis-new-zealand-mantis.html


----------



## OctoberRainne

You've got some really nice ones,I really like the double shields and the marbleds


----------



## Digger

AHHHH ! The Tyrannosaurus has him in its chompers !!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 7th Woke up this Morning Female # 6,7 both laid a Ooth lol ..


----------



## Reptiliatus




----------



## sally

Hoorah... Lots more mouths to feed soon. Good luck with them


----------



## SilentDeviL

sally said:


> Hoorah... Lots more mouths to feed soon. Good luck with them


Sally I'm not planing to feed any lol .... all the Ooth is sent out for trades or Sales .... only 1 left ... 3 gone hahaha .... I'll be getting 3 new species soon 2 Boxer species ... 1 Maga Ghost ..


----------



## sally

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 8th .....

Finally see 1 pair Ghost Connect with my own eyes lol ..... they like to do it in the night too much ....hard to see lol ....
















Thanks for watching ,....


----------



## sally

Nice shot!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 11th

The mated Female Laid her ooth after 3 days ..


----------



## aNisip

Nice progression Albert!  Your diligence and determination is paying off!  And my female majuscula recently laid an ooth...how long til it hatches? (What's the incubation time? ) ....also Good luck with the ministralis! All the best in raising them to adults  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> Nice progression Albert!  Your diligence and determination is paying off!  And my female majuscula recently laid an ooth...how long til it hatches? (What's the incubation time? ) ....also Good luck with the ministralis! All the best in raising them to adults
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


Andrew Majcusa takes around 7-8week will mate my *Kongobatha diademata* this week I only had 5 made it to adult I thought they were all males .. but i was wrong 3 female 2 male lol wish me luck lol ...


----------



## twolfe

SilentDeviL said:


> Andrew Majcusa takes around 7-8week will mate my *Kongobatha diademata* this week I only had 5 made it to adult I thought they were all males .. but i was wrong 3 female 2 male lol wish me luck lol ...


Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## sally

Yes good luck with the Kongobatha diademata.


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 13th 2013

Kongobatha diademata mating starts wish me luck lol ... and my 2nd Gen Sphodromantis sp Blue Flash and Hierodula multispina Hatched ....... but I don't think I'll go for another gen Do to so many more new species is coming on my Way ,.....


























Thanks for watching ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 13th ......

Trying to Feed this Male to my Female # 6 just laid her Ooth ..... Looks like the Male don't want to Die yet even know both his Eyes are Black .... His Got the job done once Again lol ...


----------



## sally

And again, great job at mating and the pictures are superb


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 14th 2013

Mated my first pair Kongobatha diademata Snake Mantis and sub eating and 3rd Female Griffin.


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 14

2 New Ooth Arrived today haha ... Ephestiasula pictipes Purple Boxer Mantis.. Now hope they hatch so the New Challenge can begin. Can't wait for me other Package to arrive 2 More Boxer Species...


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow! You're very busy over there!


----------



## SilentDeviL

sinensispsyched said:


> Wow! You're very busy over there!


Ya Keeping 15 Species and 5-50 Each per Species .... Ya lots work ... Like my P.W factor ooth Production will start soon 50 Sub and Pre-Subs P.W already lol ....


----------



## sinensispsyched

WOW!! I'm keeping 5 sp, 1-3 per sp. :tt2:


----------



## brancsikia339

Woohoo! kongobatha mating! i remember u said you were getting the mega ghost (phyllothelys) you still getting 'em?


----------



## SilentDeviL

brancsikia339 said:


> Woohoo! kongobatha mating! i remember u said you were getting the mega ghost (phyllothelys) you still getting 'em?


Mega Ghost is already on it's way The sender said he shipped .... That's if it hatch then I'll have a chance to breed it ..


----------



## Reptiliatus

Can't wait. Congratulations on the matings my friend!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 15th Mated my 4th Pair Griffin and Another Female Griffin molted to Adult I wish the light green color will stay ...


----------



## sally

You and your mantids are very busy


----------



## SilentDeviL

Yes Sally Very Busy but enjoying it ... If all the Ooth hatch .... I'll have 5 new species ... then I'll be Super Busy lol ....


----------



## brancsikia339

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 18th ....

Finally my Reptarium net Cage and 160 oz 8" Square Clear Container and Lid Arrived ... new gonna be busy setting them up ...


----------



## agent A

oh :tt1:


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> oh :tt1:


Alex I'm Getting Ready for Idolo, BM, and Violins haha ...


----------



## mantid_mike

you, my friend, are BEAST. awesome thread and I can see how useful it is to you to just gather all your molt dates/ooth-laying dates. keep it up! :cowboy:


----------



## SilentDeviL

mantid_mike said:


> you, my friend, are BEAST. awesome thread and I can see how useful it is to you to just gather all your molt dates/ooth-laying dates. keep it up! :cowboy:


Thx Mike Ya I use this Post as my mantis Dairy Sometime i come back to check info if i forget lol ...


----------



## aNisip

What other sp of boxer's are you planning on getting?


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> What other sp of boxer's are you planning on getting?


If they hatch .. I think they look like this .. what i was told .


----------



## aNisip

Wow! What sp? ...All the more to get them into culture...they look like a toxodera boxer sp...  ^-^  Good luck Albert and keep up the busy work!


----------



## aychen222

Otomantis!


----------



## SilentDeviL

aychen222 said:


> Otomantis!


U r right :devil:


----------



## aychen222

I really want boxer sp. to become more common in culture, good luck!


----------



## SilentDeviL

aychen222 said:


> I really want boxer sp. to become more common in culture, good luck!


I'll have 3 Purple boxer ooth 2 Otomantis Ooth .. If they hatch for sure I'll Produce them like Crazy :devil: People Don't call me Ooth Factory for no reason.

Wish me luck ....


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 20 2nd Griffin Laid her first ooth .. And Feeding my 2nd Snake Female a BB before I try to mate her .... and my long lived Sphodromantis viridis is going to died today .. i can tell .. she lived 19mth she would be over 100yrs old if Human lol ....RIP


----------



## jamurfjr

That snake mantis is definitely giving you the stink eye.  

Sorry to hear of your S. viridis. Sounds like she lived a good, long life.


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 22 , 2013

2nd Female Snake mated Successfully 1 more to go ..... before before i go 2nd round mating .. Finally saw 2nd pair ghost connect..... and My 2nd Gen Cero.P are turning Adults This will be last gen for Cero. P



















































Thanks for watching .


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 22nd

my Sub Adult Red PW .. I think she's trying to match the color of the sponge lol ..... let see if the color will stay after she molts ..


----------



## Reptiliatus

Great stuff man!


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 25 Update

Took some shot of Archimantis latistyla L6,





















Orthodera ministralis L2


----------



## Reptiliatus

Beautiful!


----------



## xonxon

awesome collection :taz:


----------



## sally

So beautiful! Crystal clear photos. Awesome selection of mantises.


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 27th ....... I should of send the ooth out..................... Guess is too late .... Another Blue flash hatched ........... OMG i was ganna end this species ....


----------



## aychen222

One more generation then? Or are you going to try to get rid of all of them at L2/L3?


----------



## SilentDeviL

aychen222 said:


> One more generation then? Or are you going to try to get rid of all of them at L2/L3?


Na not going another Gen too many new species coming on My way I can't handle all need to end like 5 species to pick up another 5. Sure if someone is interested .....


----------



## aychen222

How much does shipping over the border cost? Say to CT


----------



## SilentDeviL

I would just get the same shipping that i use to send ooth $12 6-10 Business days . the weather is starting to warm up so ... should be fine ... Shipping Express would cost too much .. and more chance for Customs open the Package ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

March 27 ... Just checking my Male Ghost ... they all have the Same Color lol ...... I was hoping to see a darker color ....


----------



## agent A

oh can i get in on a male ghost or 2? :shifty:


----------



## SilentDeviL

lol u can have some Ooth but I need my Males Still have 6 female to mate ... Only mated 4 .. lol ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 2nd ..

Damn My First PW is Male ....... Need to speed up the Females .......... Set up a New Ghost Mating Room . 4 males Vs 1 Female .. Will change Rotate Female Every 3 days .. hope the Male do the Job on their own ...



















































Thanks for watching ~~~!!!


----------



## agent A

i thought that tag was an ooth in those first pics :lol:


----------



## sally

I love the pictures.


----------



## SilentDeviL

sally said:


> I love the pictures.


Thank you Sally .


----------



## Reptiliatus

good stuff man, same method is working for me with the ghosts so you should have great success too!


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 10th H. Majcisa and Griffin Ghost Laid more Ooth .. and People are asking me how big is Griffin and look So i'll post it here griffin is not small around 8-10.5cm Male is just little smaller but can get to 9cm as well ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 15th .. Oh ya adult Female PW ... got 3 now .. still many to go good thing Female turn adult first .. And Some new Ooth I got Under Incubation .

















_*Gongylus gongylodes*_





_*Phyllovates chlorophaea(unicorn)*_





_*Ephestiasula pictipes*_





_*Otomantis sp. Boxer Mantis*_





_*Amantis nawai Black Boxer Mantis*_





This Arrive today I belive is another Dead leaf Lobata &amp; Pseudoharpax virescens

Thanks for watching Hope they all Hatch lol ~~~!!!


----------



## sally

The pw is beautiful! congrats.


----------



## happy1892

Pseudoharpax virescens?! LOL.


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> Pseudoharpax virescens?! LOL.


Damn right lol just like ur Pic hahaha


----------



## twolfe

The Pseudoharpax virescens was my first mantis species that I raised 2.5 years ago.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Nice Tammy if it hatch I'll have a chance to try it .


----------



## happy1892

Were the Pseudoharpax virescens like oothecae from Africa?

Galinthias amoena looks like a Pseudoharpax virescens and it is in a different genus.

Picture from here. Look at many of the species of Pseudoharpax!

http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=1182761


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> Were the Pseudoharpax virescens like oothecae from Africa?
> 
> Galinthias amoena looks like a Pseudoharpax virescens and it is in a different genus.
> 
> Picture from here. Look at many of the species of Pseudoharpax!
> 
> http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=1182761


Nice site with all the Pic's cool .


----------



## agent A

those esphestiasula ooths look like sybilla ooths


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> those esphestiasula ooths look like sybilla ooths


They do look different from what I got Previously , But the sender said they are so I'll need to see if hatch to see what comes out of it.


----------



## agent A

SilentDeviL said:


> They do look different from what I got Previously , But the sender said they are so I'll need to see if hatch to see what comes out of it.


their ooths should look like this:






this is a sybilla ooth:


----------



## Reptiliatus

Good stuff man!


----------



## Paradoxica

Tammy Wolfe said:


> The Pseudoharpax virescens was my first mantis species that I raised 2.5 years ago.


Mine just hatched yesterday!!!!!! These are the cutest L1's I've seen :tt1:


----------



## agent A

Paradoxica said:


> Mine just hatched yesterday!!!!!! These are the cutest L1's I've seen :tt1:


Ikr?? I miss mine sooo much!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> their ooths should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sybilla ooth:


I agreed with u Alex from looking at the pic .... The first 2 ooth i got did not hatch they look like the ones in Pic # 1 .. To be honestly the person I got the Ooth from ... Was a disappointed trade ... I don't want to say his ID but it starts with -B- . Tell you the truth He said they are Purple boxers but looking at ur Pic makes me think his just B.S me ..


----------



## happy1892

I just found this website. It reminds me of you SilentDeviL.

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/sydney-mantis/archive?l=a


----------



## SilentDeviL

happy1892 said:


> I just found this website. It reminds me of you SilentDeviL.
> 
> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/sydney-mantis/archive?l=a


lol u r crazy how u find this u can't read Chinese lol ... and u just found my Buddy haha we are good friends he has been a big support to my Mantis hobby lol ...


----------



## happy1892

LOL!


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 18th Griffin Laying another huge Ooth ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 22nd .... Wow another Ooth and this one is the biggest I seem from Griffin ... Huge lol ... and other Mantis Pic update.









_*Pseudoharpax virescens hatched but only 2 ..... they are so small .....lol ..*_













_*Pnigomantis medioconstricta female*_

















_*Pnigomantis medioconstricta male*_


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 22nd Continue more Pic's ...

_*Pnigomantis medioconstricta male brown*_









*Hierodula membranacea Female*













_*Orthodera ministralis*_


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 22nd Continue more Pic's

*Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii Female she will be ready to mate in 5 days hahaaha Males are waiting ...*





























Thanks for watching ...


----------



## mantid_mike

I can see you're playing with your camera a lot more now.  Great photos and updates.

Has your pseudoharpax v. ooth hatched out any more nymphs??


----------



## happy1892

SillentDeviL were you told that they were Pseudoharpax virescens?


----------



## SilentDeviL

mantid_mike said:


> I can see you're playing with your camera a lot more now.  Great photos and updates.
> 
> Has your pseudoharpax v. ooth hatched out any more nymphs??


i have 3 ooth the 2 came out from the very small one so still got 2 more lol to have chance .



happy1892 said:


> SillentDeviL were you told that they were Pseudoharpax virescens?


Yes ... I'm not pro at this I could be wrong or the sender .


----------



## aychen222

Jeez what do you feed your griffins?! haha


----------



## SilentDeviL

aychen222 said:


> Jeez what do you feed your griffins?! haha


I feed all my Adults dubia roach dusted with bee pollen powder


----------



## jamurfjr

That's a monster of an ooth right there. I know you'll cherish ALL the babies.  As usual, nice pics...


----------



## SilentDeviL

jamurfjr said:


> That's a monster of an ooth right there. I know you'll cherish ALL the babies.  As usual, nice pics...


Sorry I wont cherish ALL the Griffin babies lol ... Griffin will be my last Gen ... I'll aether sell all the ooth or trade them lol ..


----------



## jamurfjr

SilentDeviL said:


> Sorry I wont cherish ALL the Griffin babies lol ... Griffin will be my last Gen ... I'll aether sell all the ooth or trade them lol ..


Oh, come on! Where's the love?! :wub:


----------



## agent A

got any extra pnigo females??


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> got any extra pnigo females??


Ya Alex I got 10 female 20 Males left ... But I'll need it breeding .. Don't want to risk it sending International have a chance dieing


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 24th Ganna try to Mate my First Fair P.W ...... Hope the male will do his magic ... and Pre-Sub Archimantis latistyla I think is a Male ....


----------



## hierodula

i dotn know about your male, but i found they mated when the male was at like a ledge of some sort and the female was below him. (the male was not upside down) my male was very skittish though. Good luck with them anyway!


----------



## SilentDeviL

hierodula said:


> i dotn know about your male, but i found they mated when the male was at like a ledge of some sort and the female was below him. (the male was not upside down) my male was very skittish though. Good luck with them anyway!


I just put them in leave it to nature and have a Night heat lamp on hope can make the male want to male , They have not mate yet .. I'm just waiting and I'll be watching ... I still have 25 more Male and 18 females so ...I should be fine.


----------



## Reptiliatus

Good luck man!


----------



## mantid_mike

Did your Wahlbergiis ever get to mating?


----------



## SilentDeviL

mantid_mike said:


> Did your Wahlbergiis ever get to mating?


Still In the cage together ... they keep dancing to each other ... but male don't jump on so I added 1 more Male this afternoon ... now is 2 male with 1 female ... Let see what happens ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

April 30th ... Another new sp hatched Pseudomantis albofimbriata .i only see 4 hope more to come .. and 2nd Ooth _*Pseudoharpax virescens hatched 10 more so i got 12 now lol .. *_


----------



## jamurfjr

Doin' good!


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 1st 2013 . Cute Little L2 B.M's





















Thanks for watching ..


----------



## sally

Nice


----------



## agent A

they get cuter! and much more vicious


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 2nd Mated another new Female H.Majcusa ... She wasted 3 males .... first 2 didn't even get a chance to connect... 3rd got the job done RIP ... and another Ooth laid ..


----------



## mantid_mike

She's like my H. Bipapilla girl...Brutal!!!


----------



## sally

Great job, sorry bout the male though...


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 2nd Update lol 2 update in one day haha ... Just received a Package 16 ooth total lol

12 x oxypilus Annulatus Boxer

4 x Tropidomantis gressitti Glass mantis

Now let hope some hatch lol ...





















thanks for watching . ~!


----------



## Reptiliatus

Very nice man.


----------



## jamurfjr

Ooth overload! I predict all will hatch making you a very, very busy man.


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 9th Tropidomantis gressitti Glass mantis started hatching ... 2-3 Ooth hatched at once lol .... Crazy lol .. Very Small Mantis ,,, reminds me of Snake Mantis ..


----------



## mantid_mike

They're beautiful! Are they transparent their entire life?


----------



## Danny.

How many total?


----------



## aychen222

absolutely awesome looking species!


----------



## SilentDeviL

mantid_mike said:


> They're beautiful! Are they transparent their entire life?


I think they are till adult when they have wings they go green .. I have never raised this sp before i could be wrong .



Danny. said:


> How many total?


not sure so many ... looks like 40+


----------



## SilentDeviL

aychen222 said:


> absolutely awesome looking species!


Thanks


----------



## Paradoxica

Beautiful species, but I thought "Glass mantis" was Sinomantis Denticulata?


----------



## Tony C

The Tropidomantis will start to green after molting, and develop a neon yellow stripe down the back.

Blurry pic of an L3, they are so fast and jumpy it is almost impossible to get a shot.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tony C said:


> The Tropidomantis will start to green after molting, and develop a neon yellow stripe down the back.
> 
> Blurry pic of an L3, they are so fast and jumpy it is almost impossible to get a shot.


Thx Tony the answer is here they go green =.="


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 9th Finally mated my First Pair PW .... still long way ... So many left to Mate 12 females.... Lucky i have 18 Male shouldn't be a problem ...


----------



## Reptiliatus

SilentDeviL said:


> May 9th Finally mated my First Pair PW .... still long way ... So many left to Mate 12 females.... Lucky i have 18 Male shouldn't be a problem ...


Wonderful!


----------



## MantidLord

Wow...how do you even do this?

Keep up the excellent work! Love the pictures!


----------



## SilentDeviL

MantidLord said:


> Wow...how do you even do this?
> 
> Keep up the excellent work! Love the pictures!


Thank you .. is not easy carrying so many but I love trying new sp's so i end up with so many ...


----------



## twolfe

SilentDevil, congrats on your wahlbergii mating! That is exciting.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> SilentDevil, congrats on your wahlbergii mating! That is exciting.


Thanks Tammy..still got so many pair to mate..


----------



## jrh3

good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 11th lol Was going to feed off the blooming BB's hatched today ... then i saw this .lol finally hatched ...













They need to take some Honey before feeding to mantis lol





Then I saw this lol oh ya .....

























Ya babe Unicorn mantis time lol


----------



## jrh3

dude you gonna stop!!!!!! im gonna come to canada, lol. Very awesome, keep up the good work because i know you have turned this into a fulltime job feeding all them haha..


----------



## SilentDeviL

jrh3 said:


> dude you gonna stop!!!!!! im gonna come to canada, lol. Very awesome, keep up the good work because i know you have turned this into a fulltime job feeding all them haha..


Thx dude for sure I will ... but what kinda full time Job don't get paid and need to buy food for them lol ....


----------



## jrh3

true, true


----------



## jamurfjr

Congrats on the unicorn nymphs!


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 15th just posting some pic 's

Tropidomantis gressitti L1 Eating FF's













I hope these guys hatch soon lol ... Oxypilus Annulatus Boxer


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 15th ... mated Taumantis sigiana jamurfjr ur ooth will be ready soon lol ....













The male fail.... trying to hook the wrong way ....









Connected ...... So easy mating this Sp ....













Thanks for watching ..


----------



## ToeChecks

Great photos! Good luck!


----------



## jamurfjr

I think Albert's above post is my most favorite ever. You rock, Bro! unk:


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 20th ... Woke up saw 2 Boxer ooth Oxypilus Annulatus hatched so far i see around 20 came out hmm... 10 more ooth to go .. if they all hatch i'll have 100+ lol New sp to play with Ya .....

























Thanks for watching ..


----------



## ToeChecks

what kind of camera do you have?? your photos are great!


----------



## SilentDeviL

ToeChecks said:


> what kind of camera do you have?? your photos are great!


for the Oxypilus Annulatus hatch I didn't have time so i was using my Samsung galaxy S3 with Macro lens up grade ,,so is a cell phone shot .. other Bigger Mantis I use Canon T4I 650D with Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM. To be hones I don't think i have the skill to take shots that good, so the Lens I bought is just wast of money $1200 ... If i can go back i wound buy the 60mm Macro lens with a good Macro Flash or just the 100mmf/2.8 not the (L) version ...


----------



## fercho ing

they look cute
i like their horn


----------



## agent A

cute :wub:


----------



## ToeChecks

SilentDeviL said:


> for the Oxypilus Annulatus hatch I didn't have time so i was using my Samsung galaxy S3 with Macro lens up grade ,,so is a cell phone shot .. other Bigger Mantis I use Canon T4I 650D with Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM. To be hones I don't think i have the skill to take shots that good, so the Lens I bought is just wast of money $1200 ... If i can go back i wound buy the 60mm Macro lens with a good Macro Flash or just the 100mmf/2.8 not the (L) version ...


those are some great shots for a cell phone. the lens upgrade was well worth it. at least you have the other camera and lens though! you shouldn't regret it at all. i would love to have a camera good enough to take shots like some of these.


----------



## jrh3

bad little nymphs dude


----------



## SilentDeviL

jrh3 said:


> bad little nymphs dude


don't worrie buddy I'll breed this sp for sure i have 12 ooth, and only 2 hatched lol and 2 ooth already give me 25-30... i diden't separate it yet will do it tomorrow and count them ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 21th just adding few Pic of the L1 _*Oxypilus Annulatus Boxer*_


----------



## mantid_mike

Congrats! Those boxers look so nice with the white bodies and dark heads haha!


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 21th 2013 _*Oxypilus Annulatus 2nd day taking on Wing less FF's*_

























Thanks for watching .


----------



## twolfe

What a cute little nymph.


----------



## jamurfjr

Cute—but voracious—little nymph. He was hungry; famished from being born.


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 22nd lol 4 more _*Oxypilus Annulatus*_ ooth hatch now I'm swamp this Boxer nymphs =.=" , _*Taumantis sigiana *_Laid her first ooth this one will be going to jamurfjr.













These guys a pretty strong I have not seem 1 lost yet .. Hope they stay Strong ...









Is funny to see the Taur Mantis Ooth is bigger then the mantis it self lol ...


----------



## sally

They are so so tiny. Great hatch!


----------



## jamurfjr

SilentDeviL said:


> _*Taumantis sigiana *_Laid her first ooth this one will be going to jamurfjr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is funny to see the Taur Mantis Ooth is bigger then the mantis it self lol ...


Can't wait to get it! Looks like it will go well with a Corona. :tt2:


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 24th 2013 . So many things happens in 1 day with Mantis............ Finally Mated my 2nd P.W female in a net cage ...... not easy to mate this sp .. the male willing to mate is so low ... they can jump on 2-3day with out connecting ..... sucks .... and got my Old H. Majcisa male mated again before he dies both his eyes are already black but he still got the Job done .. Re mated Taur mantis after she laid her first ooth in a customs made shoe box lol The male made a little hole on the female hope she will be oka ..









































Thanks for waiting


----------



## agent A

oh lemme know if ur gonna sell wallie, tau, or oxypilus ooths


----------



## SilentDeviL

agent A said:


> oh lemme know if ur gonna sell wallie, tau, or oxypilus ooths


Will have them for sure just want to mate more pair to make sure i can mass produce P.W .. but .. so far is pain in the [email protected]@ mating them ......


----------



## jamurfjr

SilentDeviL said:


> May 24th 2013 . Re mated Taur mantis after she laid her first ooth in a customs made shoe box lol


The custom shoebox of love. Does it have an ovipositor magnet? :scooter:


----------



## agent A

jamurfjr said:


> The custom shoebox of love. Does it have an ovipositor magnet? :scooter:


I'd tap that :tt2:


----------



## jamurfjr

agent A said:


> I'd tap that :tt2:


Sicko!


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 26th 2013 ... So many hatch lately ... Ghost hatch out 40 ..... looks like I'm going another gen .......

Yes Unicorn starting to turn L2 ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 28th 2013 .... lol finally first Double shield turn adult good thing is a female .. now I need to speed up the males .. and OMG 2nd Ghost Ooth hatched.......... now i have way too many mouth to feed ......





























Thanks for watching ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

May 31th 2013

Lucky i checked before i went to bed or by the time i woke up I'll miss the mating ...... Finally mated 3rd pair ... P.W

















2nd last Griffin Male is ganna die so try to let it go one more time .... Connect with only tale ...no legs hanging for 10hr lol ...









Thanks for watching ..


----------



## leviatan

I thought that griffin is molting  hehe


----------



## jrh3

your the mantis breeding king, lol. keep it coming.


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 4th 2013 ..

Finally got my 4th Pair P.W mated ... Trying to mate 3 pair at at time was luck to get another pair connected and 2nd male on the side just watched and learn hope he'll pair up with another female after watching the mantis porn ...









watch and learn Boy ....









Angry mama...





Starting to mate my Gaint Asians .. 18 males 10 female ... the battle will begin First male down ... got the job done ....





Archmantis Sub adult male fixed his bent back leg after the molt so good... Female is already 3 weeks in Sub should be adult soon keeping my fingers crossed .. so I'll have chance to mated them .









Thx for watching ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 6th 2013 ..

New Ooth Arrived Tarachodes spec. Now lets hope it hatch lol ... wish me luck lol









They look like this when adult .. Pretty cool ...

















Thanks for watching ..


----------



## bobericc

Nice, wish you the best with your new bark mantis

Looks like the female is wingless as adult, oh wait I see them, they are tiny wings lol


----------



## Paradoxica

Good luck, I've always wanted to give this species a try.


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 19th 2013

Just some random shot ... Griffin Vs Hierodula majuscula the out come is clear lol ....













I think this is Sub Adult Orthodera ministralis

























Thanks for watching ..

.


----------



## twolfe

RE: Sub Adult Orthodera ministralis

For some reason I had issues with my male O ministralis in the final molt. The three females all had perfect molts. But 3/4 of my males have issues with their wings. I only have one perfect male. So keep an eye on them when they are ready to molt.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> RE: Sub Adult Orthodera ministralis
> 
> For some reason I had issues with my male O ministralis in the final molt. The three females all had perfect molts. But 3/4 of my males have issues with their wings. I only have one perfect male. So keep an eye on them when they are ready to molt.


Will do Tammy Thx for the heads up .


----------



## DartsRule

Lookin good man.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

So whats the current inventory?


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> So whats the current inventory?


Still a lot lol... Not sure what u mean ?? U mean what ooth I'm producing ?? or how many SP I'm keeping ATM ??


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

SilentDeviL said:


> Still a lot lol... Not sure what u mean ?? U mean what ooth I'm producing ?? or how many SP I'm keeping ATM ??


Like how many of each species do you have currently?


----------



## SilentDeviL

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Like how many of each species do you have currently?


Very hard to Say, so many kinds...... U can check my Signature .. ask witch Sp U want to know how many I'm keeping I'll update u the numbers .


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

How many tropidomantis and blephs?


----------



## SilentDeviL

tropidomantis did not give much care .... so down to 5 x L4-L5's

B.M I have around 20 x L4-L6


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Cool, good luck with the Tropidos


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 24th 2013 .

Tarachodes spec Hatched lol .......

























Some Unicorn Shot,,,

















Thanks for watching ~~~!!!


----------



## jamurfjr

Tarachodes! :clap:


----------



## aNisip

Congrats on the tarachodes hatch! Keep em all and breed em my friend!  and it looks like a great number hatched out too!  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## aychen222

Awesome species, good luck!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

more babies than i expected!


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 28th 2013 Random update of my keeping. Part 1

*Orthodera ministralis First Adult Female *

















*Archimantis latistyla Adult male *


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 28th 2013 Random update Part 2 Pnigomantis medioconstricta So far i have 7 Adult Female 2 sub adult female , 4 Adult male still 18 more sub adult males lots back up should be able to mate all 10 females . ..

Pnigomantis medioconstricta Adult Male













*Pnigomantis medioconstricta Adult Pair will try to mate after 2 weeks *









*Pseudoharpax virescens I think is a Presub ..*


----------



## SilentDeviL

June 28th 2013 Random update Part 3

*Oxypilus Annulatus Boxer*

























Thanks for watching ...


----------



## bobericc

Very cool congrats on all the hatches

Keep em coming


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

*Oxypilus Annulatus :shifty: * 

Love that species, good luck getting a bunch to adult hood!


----------



## wuwu

awesome thread! keep up the good work.


----------



## SilentDeviL

July 14th 2013 ...

Just got back from Camping ... My 2nd Gen P.W started to hatch on the day i left .. 12th . Lucky I only lose 3 nymph was able to save the rest lol

and just got another hatch lol Ontomantis Boxer ooth from Yen . These Boxer are so small ...... they can barley take on FF's...... some shot of L3 Tarachodes

















Ontomantis L1 taking on FF's













L3 Tarachodes













Thanks for watching .... More update will be soon .~~!!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

lovin' em!


----------



## bobericc

Is that boxer otomantis or ontomantis?


----------



## agent A

otomantis or odontomantis??


----------



## Jinx

Dood, I just went through this entire thread while at work (tons of time wasted that should have been spent working). Amazing collection and pictures. Keep up the fantastic work and keeping us posted.


----------



## SilentDeviL

bobericc said:


> Is that boxer otomantis or ontomantis?


Otomantis



agent A said:


> otomantis or odontomantis??


Otomantis



Jinx said:


> Dood, I just went through this entire thread while at work (tons of time wasted that should have been spent working). Amazing collection and pictures. Keep up the fantastic work and keeping us posted.


Thanks for watching hope u liked...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

When you breed the otomantis, i will force you to take my money! Or maybe trade lol

Great pics as always, keep on your way!


----------



## SilentDeviL

July 27th Let have some Update ...

More BM .. Hatched today .













Giant Asian 3P lol ....









Orthodera ministralis Trying to get these guys to mate ... still working on it . only 2 male 6 female ... ganna be hard ..









Phyllovates chlorophaea(unicorn) All doing well top ones are Sub Adults Bottoms are Males L6 - Presubs













Thanks for Watching ..


----------



## SilentDeviL

July 27 2013

Some Random shot Of my Mantis .





















Thanks for watching .


----------



## MandellaMandy123

Love the last photo of the boxer! Is it a subadult?


----------



## SilentDeviL

WolfPuppy said:


> Love the last photo of the boxer! Is it a subadult?


Ya Sub Adult Male .


----------



## sinensispsyched

Nice! Keep it up!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Aug 12th update ......

Idolomorpha hatched













_*Phyllovates chlorophaea adult female got 3 so far waiting for males .*_









Tropidomantis gressitti adult male waiting for females ...





Pseudomantis albofimbriata adult male





Pseudomantis albofimbriata adult Female













Thanks for watching


----------



## sally

Wow, those are really cool species!


----------



## bobericc

Incredible, wish you well with idolomorpha


----------



## Jinx

I absolutely love Idolomorpha (especially when they have that light green thorax). I can't wait to see more pics of this sp. from you. Good Luck!


----------



## aNisip

SilentDeviL said:


> Aug 12th update ......
> 
> Idolomorpha hatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching


_Idolomorpha lateralis_, correct?


----------



## SilentDeviL

AndrewNisip said:


> _Idolomorpha lateralis_, correct?


Ya Andrew


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

idolomorpha? Wow! My favorite species of all time. Good luck with them.


----------



## glock34girl

Idolo looks like empusa's red-headed step-child. Cute.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Update Aug 28th Part 1 ..





Pseudoharpax virescens adult female miss molted .... GG and is my only female ... Looks like I'll be sendign out my male ... anyone need a Subadult Male PM me .. I'll send it out after it molt to adult .





























Idolomorpha lateralis L2 &amp; Unicorn Adult male .


----------



## SilentDeviL

Aug 28th 2013 update part 2

Success mated Pseudomantis albofimbriata









Adult Female &amp; male _*Oxypilus Annulatus boxer*_ will try to mate them in 2 weeks time ..


----------



## Reptiliatus

great shots my friend!


----------



## sally

Good luck with the mating.


----------



## Jinx

The Idolomorpha are coming along nicely. Love the colors.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Oct 1st 2013 Is been while have not update ...my post guess is time .. lol .





























Thanks for watching .


----------



## Reptiliatus

Good stuff


----------



## SilentDeviL

Just Updating Oct 20th ... Gimantis Hatched and another Otomantis boxer hatched lol ... I think i have over 80 Otomantis nymph ATM and 20 Sub's .... =.=" Idolomorth L5

Idolomorpha lateralis L5













Budwing from October.





Adult Female Gongylus gongylodes









Another Otomantis hatch ...





Gimantis





Tarachodes spec Pre Subs









Thanks for watching .


----------



## twolfe

Such a cool variety! I think a couple of those photos you just posted are your best ones yet.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Such a cool variety! I think a couple of those photos you just posted are your best ones yet.


Thx Tammy still working on it


----------



## jamurfjr

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Such a cool variety! I think a couple of those photos you just posted are your best ones yet.


I was thinking the same. Awesome photos!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Random Update on some of my mantis Nov 2013.. Part 1

Tarachodes spec got my first adult Pair waiting for 1 more week then I'll try to Mate them.

































Gonatista grisea Florida bark mantis


----------



## SilentDeviL

Random Update on some of my mantis Nov 2013.. Part 2

Got my First Adult Pair Otomantis Boxer . will try to mate then 1-2weeks

















Parasphendale agrionina Budwing Mantis PreSub Female male is the same stage so feeding more to the female slowing down the males ...













2nd Gen Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii Spiny Flower Mantis will be adult soon..... got around x 30 L6 - PreSubs ... lets hope the mating will be easier this Gen ............


----------



## SilentDeviL

Random Update on some of my mantis Nov 2013.. Part 3

Idolomorpha lateralis sub adult male ... I think is a Sub....lol













Neodanuria bolauana Eastafrican Twig Mantis. Got some hatch 2 days ago ... let see how big they can get was told female can reach 12cm male 10cm ... L1 Nymph is already 1.5cm lol ....pretty big ....





Mated my Female Violins 2nd time wait for the 1st ooth to hatch ,





Thanks for watching ...


----------



## Extrememantid

Sweet, great pictures Albert!


----------



## Paradoxica

These are some great species!

What conditions are you keeping the Idolomorpha in?


----------



## twolfe

Cool species! Wishing you success with breeding them.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 3rd 2013 Update Part 1

Successfully mated Otomantis and Tarachodes spec now waiting for them to laid ... so i can send the ooth out lol ...

















Trying to get her fast so she can laid ooth lol ...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 3rd 2013 Update Part 2

First Pair Parasphendale agrionina Budwing Mantis Thanks to October Rainne Stock and My buddy Dayyan for sharing .





















3rd Gen First pair Adult Ghost .









2nd Gen Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii first adult is male ....... no good need to speed up the females...









Thanks for watching .


----------



## jamurfjr

Nice color on that female budwing. Looks like you won't be needing an ooth after all.  

Good going on the Otomantis as well!


----------



## sally

The Wahlberghii are beautiful!


----------



## twolfe

I love your wahlbergii threat pose photo.

Hope you can keep the wahlbergii going. I did for 2 years and then could not get them to mate. I still have some adult females but they are laying infertile ooths. I never had to speed up the females as the males live a long time.

Congrats on your continued success with a variety of species!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Dec 12th 2013 posting Success mating on Tarachodes spec .









Thanks for watching .


----------



## sally

Amazing job!! I don't know how you do it


----------



## Extrememantid

I'm still stumped on how you do it!


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd update part 1

2014 First post of 2014 Hope everyone have a good Year with Mantis .

First Indolomorph Adult Female Will try to mate her in 2 weeks .

















Wild collect P.W Ooth Hatched today Only 10 so far hope more will come .. This new bloodline can Mix with my Current Bloodline with is good News ....





More Otomanits Boxer hatched .





Trying to mate my Budwings .... But no success ... Male too scare to jump .. and the females are crazy trying to attack the male soon as he jump on lol ... she already laid a dud so I'm sure she ready to mate ...





On of my Female Shield.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 22nd Update Part 2

Nothing special .. Just feeding took some shots .. trying to get the full so they can laid more ooth . Roaches Dusted with Been Pollen .

Otomantis Boxer .

















Ghost ..

















Thanks for watching ..


----------



## sally

Very nice  I wish I could feed my mantids roaches. I am roachaphobic LOl . Seriously though I can't even hardly look at the pics......


----------



## Extrememantid

Great pics  .. Good luck with the idolomorpha


----------



## SilentDeviL

sally said:


> Very nice  I wish I could feed my mantids roaches. I am roachaphobic LOl . Seriously though I can't even hardly look at the pics......


What do u feed ur bigger mantis ??? If u don't use Roaches... Don't tell me Flies lol ....


----------



## GhostYeahX

SilentDeviL said:


> What do u feed ur bigger mantis ??? If u don't use Roaches... Don't tell me Flies lol ....


lol i feed my bigger mantis blue bottles


----------



## SilentDeviL

GhostYeahX said:


> lol i feed my bigger mantis blue bottles


lol ............... To get a H. Majcusa Female full i think it might take 100 flies lol .. Roaches dusted with Bee Pollen is the way to go .....


----------



## GhostYeahX

SilentDeviL said:


> lol ............... To get a H. Majcusa Female full i think it might take 100 flies lol .. Roaches dusted with Bee Pollen is the way to go .....


indeed LOL


----------



## sally

I have 9 big girls I am feeding now without roaches, lol I don't even put the flys in the fridge anymore. they are gone in 60 secs. Now I do a morning and night feeding. I need to get brave and do the roaches :S


----------



## Extrememantid

sally said:


> I have 9 big girls I am feeding now without roaches, lol I don't even put the flys in the fridge anymore. they are gone in 60 secs. Now I do a morning and night feeding. I need to get brave and do the roaches :S


Lol they aren't too bad.. :lol: .. The adult females creep me out a little though


----------



## SilentDeviL

Jan 29th 3rd Gen ghost Barbie started hatching 25+ still going .


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 5th 2014

Looks like it will be my Violin Year 2014 lol ...Today the 2nd Ooth hatched , This time i was able to left up the lid and took some Quick Shots, so happy now i got around 30-35 to work with toward the next gen . and still 4 more ooth not hatch yet lol reaching 100 Violin is my goal looks like is getting closer lol ...





























Thank for watching . ~~~!!!


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice!  congrats and good luck with these guys


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 10th 2014 a good day to start off  Part 1

*Sphodropoda quinquedens* *hatched*









































Thanks for watching .


----------



## SilentDeviL

Feb 10th 2014 a good day to start off  Part 2

Some of my other Mantis updates

Neodanuria bolauana L5








Rhombodera cf. stalii L7 Female





















Ghost L1













Thanks for watching


----------



## Vlodek

Congrats on Sphodropoda quinquedens hatch!

Your Neodanuria bolauana look great as well. Mine started molting into L3.


----------



## sally

The pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice photos of the rhombos, as well as everything else lol..


----------



## Extrememantid

The pics of the rhombos are great, as well as everything else..


----------



## Digger

Well done, SD !


----------

